# May Babies (: All Here (:



## AyaChan

I'm just wondering who else is due in May and when 

I know SupriseBump_X and I are both Due on May 7th.

Lily123 - May 1st - Esme Rae - 16/05/10
faolan5109 - May 1st - Lane - 30/04/10 - 8:42 am 
Sambam - May 6th - Brogan - 03/05/10
AyaChan - May 7th - Summer-Rose Davies - 08/05/10 - 03:46am
SupriseBump_X  - May 7th - Riley Alex Mckenzie - 02/05/10 -4.31am
Clogsy90 - May 7th - Georgia Lillie Ann Johnson -24/4/10 - 10.38pm
lilmama - May 9th - Saniah Renae - 06/05/10 8:51am
Lunarsea - May 12th - Adrian Alexander - 14/05/10 - 12:26 pm
KayleighJayne - May 16th - Olivia Mae Mackenzie - 15/05/10 - 6.07pm
Glitterbomb - May 18th - Wyatt Joseph Zappa Herzog -04/05/10 9.01 am
Msp_teen - May 18th - Marvell Tykheem Bynum Jr -11/05/10 - 2:03pm
LolaAnn - May 20th - Reuben Michael Vernon - 19/05/10 - 11.06pm
Natasha2605 - May 26th - Summer - 25/05/10 - 8:48pm
Leoniebabey - May 31st - Morgan - 19/05/10 - 9am
AvaRose - May 31st - ?? - 18/05/10 - ??

Congrats To All May Mummies Out There :cloud9:


----------



## leoniebabey

Meee :)
Im due on the 31st of May 

x


----------



## glitterbomb

may 18th :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Meeeee :D .. I'm due on the 16th :dance:


----------



## AyaChan

lol thats my friend and aunties bday :L


----------



## LolaAnn

hey im not really a teen but kind of still act like one lol.. im due on the 20th with a boy :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

Looks like its between me and you, Ayachan to have the first teen baby in May :) Would be kinda cute if we went on the same day :) xxx


----------



## AyaChan

lol that would be awesome :D though im kinda hoping to go on May 6th, since 6 is my fav number lmao

x


----------



## sambam

me too :D! im due the 6th of may :D x


----------



## clogsy90

well im tech the 7th so ill join u there but think ill be late lol


----------



## sambam

How are all u girls doing :)? not long to go now :D!!! x


----------



## supriseBump_x

11 weeks... Scary stuff! this time in 2 months time we'll only have a few weeks left... :cloud9: x


----------



## sambam

i know :D:D its great ! i keep looking on www.pregnology.com to see how long is left... have any of you tried it? it ticks off all the days over the months and its great to look at and think how many ticks i have :blush::happydance: is this your first ? x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh im away to have a lookie on it :) 
Yea its my first :) Im so excited!! :happydance: 
Your daughter is gorgeous btw :) :cloud9: xxx


----------



## sambam

lol yh its a good site :) 
and thanks!.. can't believe shes nearly 2! time flys!

u got a name for you LO yet :) x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Awww that site is ace :) The pics r amazing!! :) 
For a girl im set on Kayla, For a boy im not definite yet but i Like Kai :) Also like Rhys & Kayden. Have u decided on a name yet? X


----------



## sambam

lol you will probz be like me now, checking that site everyday :blush::haha:
oh they are lovely names :) my friends niece is called Kaylah :) 
I love unisex names! we had chosen Bailey for a boy or a girl last time.. and it really suits her ... This time i love Riley :) oh its a pink bump again btw! 
what age r u ? and where u from ? :) im nosey:haha:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I LOVE the name Bailey! I like Riley aswel :) There both gorgeous names :D 
I live in the UK. where about u from? And i'm 20 :) Not quite a teen but close enough :haha: xxxx


----------



## sambam

im in scotland :)! ..
im 20 too hehe... but just sneak in here :winkwink: just turned 20 last month! my hubby says its all downhill from there lol.
you staying in team yellow then? u got plans for the wknd ? xx


----------



## lily123

I'm due MAY 1ST :D

...But i bet she'll be late, just a hunch lol.

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im in Scotland toooo :) Where about in Scotland? Im from Aberdeen :happydance:
Im 21 in August :( Am NOT looking forward to it! It sounds old, but then when u say 21 with a 3 month old baby, that sounds young :shrug: hehe :) 
Yeaaa, Im staying team :yellow: Just think it will be amazing when baby is placed in my arms and they say its a girl/boy :happydance: U looking forward to having another girl? 
Its my friends 20th birthday night on on Sat & shes doing a pub golf, I said i'd go for a bit but im NOT dressing up :haha: I feel fat enough as it is lol Whats ure plans? xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Lauren we are no longer first :O ahhh well xD 11 weeks left now! :D
:happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I cant believe it!!! Time is passing so quickly now & theres stil so much to do!! :dohh: after this week it'll be 10 weeks, then it'll be down to single digits!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## sambam

aww klkl :) im from just outside glasgow :)!
got my friends surprise 21st birthday party 2night :) can't wait, not had a night out in ages, even though i'll be doing the driving and can't drink. Theres a stripper going so it should be a laugh and shes no clue about it :D!!!

do any of you have bebo ?? xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I have bebo :) Its on private but u can add me and il accept :) https://www.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=6343854 ( not sure if that will work or not :shrug: )

How lucky getting a surprise 21st! Iv been lookin forward to my 21st since my 18th! And now I wont be able 2 drink cause il have a 3 month old and il be breast feeding... 

Iv just woke up from a 2 hour snooze and iv my dog cuddled into my side and my cat sound asleep on my belly and babys kicking, I dont think it likes my cat squishing them :dohh: 

Hows the weather in Glasgow? Its been SNOWING here all morning :growlmad: I cant decide whether i can be bothered going out in the snow to go shopping or not :shrug: xxxx


----------



## sambam

hey lauren thats you added on bebo :)!..
aww the weather is actually not bad here the day!.. its sunny and ive been to the shops without a jacket and im not really cold. Cant believe its snowing in aberdeen, i am sick of the sight of it!
u going to be BF as well :)!? .. i done it with bailey & will be doing it again :D x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv accepted you :happydance:

The snow is so bad that the police was stopping cars from going on one of the main roads through town as they weren't managing to get up the hill. I decided to stay in my jammies all day and potter around my room, and watch Jeremy Kyle :) :happydance: Im sooo jealous of you being able to go out without a jacket on!!! I dont have a jacket that will zip up over my bump :haha:

Im gonna give BF a try, Iv heard that not everybody can do it and that its really hard ect... I just feel its something special between a mum and her baby and it gives them that extra lil bond :cloud9: As well as all the health bonuses and so on :) 

Are u all set for baby coming? U have to buy everything all over again or did u keep the stuff from when Bailey was a little one? xxxx


----------



## sambam

supriseBump_x said:


> Iv accepted you :happydance:
> 
> The snow is so bad that the police was stopping cars from going on one of the main roads through town as they weren't managing to get up the hill. I decided to stay in my jammies all day and potter around my room, and watch Jeremy Kyle :) :happydance: Im sooo jealous of you being able to go out without a jacket on!!! I dont have a jacket that will zip up over my bump :haha:
> 
> Im gonna give BF a try, Iv heard that not everybody can do it and that its really hard ect... I just feel its something special between a mum and her baby and it gives them that extra lil bond :cloud9: As well as all the health bonuses and so on :)
> 
> Are u all set for baby coming? U have to buy everything all over again or did u keep the stuff from when Bailey was a little one? xxxx


OMG jeremy kyle is THE MAN!!!!! i loveeee him :happydance: my friends were actually on the show !!!!!! its hilarious... they look so stupid !
Yep im all set for baby coming :)!.. got loads of stuff that was baileys, like the rainforest swing, cot ( shes in a big girls bed now hehe ), clothes with tags still on them! going to get a new pram tho, and ive already bought new cot covers, cute wee girly outfits, new breast pump & steriliser ( stupidly chucked them out when we moved in september :dohh:) everything is ready to go - all i need is a name .....hmmm!
ps... its a maternity coat ive got :O best EVER investment!!!!! its kept me warm all winter :)... it only buttons down to top of bump then its a smock jacket :D! got it in new look btw! 
pps... i came bak from the party early coz bailey was shattered! .. so missed the stripper! BOOOOOO
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

OMG no way!! I cant believe u missed the stripper lol maybe someone will have recorded them on their fone...? I came upto bed at quarter to 10 & fell asleep. I then woke up at 11 & im now wide awake :( 

I didnt see the point in buyin a new jacket as the weather was SUPPOSED to be getting warmer... never trust the weatherman :( 

Im soooo jealous of your friends going to a jeremy kyle show!! Me and my friends from college (when i went) always said we was gonna go, but we never got round to it :( My days revolve around jeremy kyle :blush: sad ano! hehe Xxxx


----------



## sambam

lol.. no i mean they were actually on the show.... for lie a detector test lmfao !!
and guess what ? he was lying lol...:haha: << that was my jeremy impression 
u on msn ? if you r add -
[email protected]
xxxxx


----------



## lily123

Hey girls :D I'M 30 WEEKS TODAY :D
Haha just thought i'd share that with you all  Just 8 weeks until baby's full term :)

So how are we all doing tonight? xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

YAYYY :happydance: Not that much longer now :hugs:

Iv have had THE worst night sleep ever and to make it worse my laptop charger decided to blow up :growlmad: so i couldn't even come and have a snoop on here... :cry: just went and got a replacement. I need my daily fix of BnB :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

lol i practically live on bnb these days :L

how come you had such a bad sleep??

and to Lily, congrats :D

x


----------



## annawrigley

woohooo for 30 weeks :happydance: but its 7 weeks til you're full term! :D:thumbup:
xxx

[dont mind me stalking in your may thread loool]


----------



## supriseBump_x

Just cant get comfy and then when i finally do i get cramps in my legs or i need the toilet AGAIN. I fell asleep at 11, woke up 20 mins later, and was awake til just after 4. Woke up again at half 7, got something to eat and watched some telly and fell back asleep at half 10 and woke up at 12 :coffee: 
I dont think i can put up with 11 more weeks of this :( 

*Lily Your due to be the first May 2010 teen mummy * xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

awww sucks. and i thought I had bad nights. 

I guess you could try drinking less towards the night? and sleep with a pillow under your bump and between your legs, thats why I do :D

and dont worry hun, tis not 11 weeks now  its 10 weeks and 5 days 

lol Anna its ok, I'm pretty sure everyone stalks everyones threads 

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I didn't see the point in starting a new thread for this, so thought id post it in here :) 

Iv recently bought The 'I love my bear swing' and the 'Ziggy Zebra Rocker' 
My mum said to me that I wont need both And to take the Rocker back, But its sooo cute and to me there totally different things :wacko:

What u girlies think :shrug:

Iv added pics :) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







swing1[1].JPG.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 2









ziggy.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AyaChan

keep them both!!! i was gunna buy the zebra thing. and they are different things.

so tell your mum thanks for the advice but you love both and so your keeping both :D:D

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I love the zebra rocker aswel :) and its the only thing iv bought brand new for bubs :blush: Everything else Iv either been given or bought second hand. ( The swing cost my £35 and shes had it professionally cleaned :thumbup: It looks brand new) :happydance: xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

i went abit ott with stuff my LO i orginally had loads of second hand stuff, but in the end i bought all new anyways :L

but the swing looks great hun 
and i see nothign wrong with second hand stuff anyways 

the rocker is the bestest though, and thats deff :D

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Happy 31 weeks Ladies :happydance: 
Me & Sash tomorrow :dance: 

Not much longer nowwww :wohoo:


----------



## msp_teen

I'm due May 18th with my little boy....So excited!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Less than 2 months til May =/ How scaryyyyy xxx


----------



## AyaChan

eeek cant wait :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

im bumping this since we have new members and someone might be due in may :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

Only 47 days til the 1st May :happydance: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

supriseBump_x said:


> Only 47 days til the 1st May :happydance: xxx


ohh my gosh how scary saying it like that, ill only have 31 days to go then
its getting so close !

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Are u all prepared? xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

supriseBump_x said:


> Are u all prepared? xxx

Nearly :thumbup:
I think i have everything for baby now i think, need to do a list and have a double check haha
Just need formula and more cotton wool & that type of thing.

I just need to start getting things in for my hospital bag now

u got eveyrthing sorted ? 


xx


----------



## lily123

supriseBump_x said:


> Only 47 days til the 1st May :happydance: xxx

oh my goodness... ROLL ON 47 DAYS!!!!

I am getting very very uncomfortable now lol, not sleeping, leg cramps, loooads of braxton hicks... and it's only gonna get worse :haha::thumbup:

x x x x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv just to pack my hospital bag, Babys has been done for the past few weeks. And my dad is buying me a changing unit. Think thats it... Ooooh exciting :happydance:
I also need 2 buy new mattress's for the crib, moses basket and carrycot. 
I cant believe how quickly the past few weeks have passed. We'll have our babys in our arms before we know it :dance: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

lily123 said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> Only 47 days til the 1st May :happydance: xxx
> 
> oh my goodness... ROLL ON 47 DAYS!!!!
> 
> I am getting very very uncomfortable now lol, not sleeping, leg cramps, loooads of braxton hicks... and it's only gonna get worse :haha::thumbup:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

I know what u mean! Im so uncomfortable, baby seems to know what positions to get into thats gonna hurt me most :haha: xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

supriseBump_x said:


> Iv just to pack my hospital bag, Babys has been done for the past few weeks. And my dad is buying me a changing unit. Think thats it... Ooooh exciting :happydance:
> I also need 2 buy new mattress's for the crib, moses basket and carrycot.
> I cant believe how quickly the past few weeks have passed. We'll have our babys in our arms before we know it :dance: xxx

ooo its all exciting isnt it :happydance::happydance:
& i know the past few weeks have flown itll be may before we turn around 
scaaaaaary!

xx


----------



## faolan5109

I'm due may 1 st too! The time keeps like running away from me its mad weird, I remember back in what september like "Oh its going to last forever and now its like...I'm how far long, the dr has to do what to me?!"


----------



## lily123

Haha yeah! I dunno what to do with myself now... just waiting around really!
Last night i pulled all the muscles in my back and sides whilst i was asleep... Nightmare :( Now my bump feels like it's gonna fall off! lol. It's sooo sore, but for that reason i'll be staying in bed all day ;)
xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yay :happydance: I stay in bed most days haha. Iv SPD so gettin up n movin about is so sore, somedays its impossible. Cant believe thats almost another week down, due date is gettin closer & closer :dance: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::flasher::happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

bump :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

We're all due next month :happydance: Woooooooo :D :dance: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

woo :D its great being able to say it haha. all day ive been like "guess what....the baby is due next month" :D

:flasher: :D

x


----------



## AyaChan

woo :D its great being able to say it haha. all day ive been like "guess what....the baby is due next month" :D

:flasher: :D

x


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooo next month :D 
it's all very exciting

x


----------



## AyaChan

Leonie, you got any names yet??

xx


----------



## AvaRose

Im due on 31st May with a little princess :)


----------



## leoniebabey

AvaRose said:


> Im due on 31st May with a little princess :)

ooo same day as me :D 
but im having a boy




& Ayachan, i think were calling him Layton, butt im rubbish with decisions so i dont want to like give a definate yes
(which probleys means this is his name)
still need a middle name though

x


----------



## AyaChan

awww thats cute :D

I suck at middles names lol, which is why even if summer doesnt even end up being called Summer her middle name will still be rose :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww Layton :) I love that name, reminds me of the guy from A Walk To Remember, Best film ever btw :happydance: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Aw rose is lovely for a middle name !!

& i havnt saw that film :( everyone says its good though i feel like im missing out
*note to self : watch this film before you diee ! haha


----------



## lily123

Hey girls :D
So how are we all feeling?!?! I've been feeling really... Periodyy for the past two weeks lol, iykwim?
My ticker is in it's last box :happydance: :headspin: FINALLY!!!

can't believe it's sooo close already, anyone else feeling a little nervous?

xxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Not nervous, just excited :D I cant wait to have baby in my arms :O) :happydance: 
Iv been gettin really breathless recently. I was out walking my dog the other day with my dad and i was tellin a story to him n i was actually PANTING inbetween getting my words out :haha: 
Has everyone got everything ready? My baby changing unit came yesterday :happydance: just mattress's to get now :D 
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Im not as close as you but yeah im getting very nervous, i keep just having random bursts of omg omg im so scared !
But im feeling fine, just more heavy like when i walk i can really feel it :( 
apart from that it all good & is periody good, maby means things will start to happen soon
xx


----------



## lunarsea

May 12th :happydance:
Can't believe its next month.


----------



## msp_teen

me neither, I am starting to get little spurts of anxiety mixed with a tad of nervousness! All in all I can't wait to meet my little guy (May 18th)!


----------



## sambam

5 weeks today for me girls :D! .. really excited :) the nesting is in full swing - im dusting and cleaning everything in sight lol !
Still don't have a name for our princess yet :( ! 
Bailey is really excited - shes been telling everyone shes going to change the babas bum & put cream on it ! *bless*


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aaaah i wanna steal Bailey :) Shes just the cutest!! :cloud9: I dont have the energy to tidy anything, although my room REALLY needs sorted as theres boxes of junk EVERYWHERE and no room for babys things, there all piled up in the crib :haha: 
Where u get the energy from to look after Bailey AND tidy your house Sam?! 
xxx


----------



## lunarsea

I've been cleaning things that don't even need to be cleaned, I just finished cleaning the keyboard on my laptop :blush:


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: I bought a lil hoover from the pound shop to hoover in between the keys on the keyboard :haha: Iv also stocked up on the antibacterial spray ;) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

supriseBump_x said:


> :haha: I bought a lil hoover from the pound shop to hoover in between the keys on the keyboard :haha: Iv also stocked up on the antibacterial spray ;) xxx


is it a henry one ?? oh was on bout those and I WANT ONEEE :o :o

and yh ive stocked up on that alcohol hand gel stuff 

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

No, its just a lil pink 1. U shoulda seen the stuff that came outta my keyboard, was kinda gross :haha: But thats what happens when u eat while on the computer i suppose lol xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

and you get these in poundland :O ooo i need to take a trip there, they sound ideal, my keyboard is minging !

& yeah defo shouldnt eat while using them butt its too tempting


----------



## lily123

leoniebabey said:


> Im not as close as you but yeah im getting very nervous, i keep just having random bursts of omg omg im so scared !
> But im feeling fine, just more heavy like when i walk i can really feel it :(
> apart from that it all good & is periody good, maby means things will start to happen soon
> xx


Goooood glad your feeling fine :thumbup:
I'm hoping that periody is good... people say that contractions feels like period pains, so :dunno: maybe it's good? lol.

Is anyone drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea btw?!

and omg i totally get where you're all coming from with the cleaning thing... i literally cannot stop! I'm going totally crazy for the smell of cleaning fluid though :blush: and my mum keeps getting worried that i'm sniffing it! I'm not by the way :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## lunarsea

I don't even want to imagine what would come from in between the keys D:


There's tons of antibacterial gel in my room and all over the house at all times haha.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Expessially when your pregnant and extremely lazy :haha: I also got 1 of those dust pan and brush with the long handle so i can stand and sweep without having to bend down :haha: 

I bought RLT today but not gotten round to drinking it yet. Iv heard it tastes awful, but alot nicer if u add sugar :) xxx


----------



## lunarsea

lily123 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Im not as close as you but yeah im getting very nervous, i keep just having random bursts of omg omg im so scared !
> But im feeling fine, just more heavy like when i walk i can really feel it :(
> apart from that it all good & is periody good, maby means things will start to happen soon
> xx
> 
> 
> Goooood glad your feeling fine :thumbup:
> I'm hoping that periody is good... people say that contractions feels like period pains, so :dunno: maybe it's good? lol.
> 
> Is anyone drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea btw?!
> 
> and omg i totally get where you're all coming from with the cleaning thing... i literally cannot stop! *I'm going totally crazy for the smell of cleaning fluid though* :blush: and my mum keeps getting worried that i'm sniffing it! I'm not by the way :haha:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I know what you mean, it's crazy, I go crazy for smells I normally wouldn't and probably shouldn't haha.


----------



## leoniebabey

lily123 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Im not as close as you but yeah im getting very nervous, i keep just having random bursts of omg omg im so scared !
> But im feeling fine, just more heavy like when i walk i can really feel it :(
> apart from that it all good & is periody good, maby means things will start to happen soon
> xx
> 
> 
> Goooood glad your feeling fine :thumbup:
> I'm hoping that periody is good... people say that contractions feels like period pains, so :dunno: maybe it's good? lol.
> 
> Is anyone drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea btw?!
> 
> and omg i totally get where you're all coming from with the cleaning thing... i literally cannot stop! I'm going totally crazy for the smell of cleaning fluid though :blush: and my mum keeps getting worried that i'm sniffing it! I'm not by the way :haha:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

hopefully means the big day is only round the corner for you :happydance:
and no i havnt got any rlt, im unsure of when your supposed to start it and stuff 
would be intrested to know if anyone has/is using this and the outcome of it

and aaah i dont get the whole cleaning thing! im so bad 
like i like things tidy im just not fussed on the whole cleaning thing :blush:

xx


----------



## lunarsea

It just started a week or two ago that I was cleaning unnecessarily, so who knows, might kick in for you ha, or not. Depends on the person really. 
I have times where I don't want to do a thing.


----------



## leoniebabey

ah i hope it kicks in, then stays
Im just lazy and need a good kick up the bum but yeah
ive actually done the dishes twice today which is good for me !


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im always at the stage of not wanting to do anything :haha: Im quite happy lying in my bed all day :) 
I have no energy :( I need 2 find some *OOMPFH* :dance: xxx


----------



## lunarsea

I hardly ever clean, so when I started cleaning, I knew it had to be nesting haha,
normally I'm the type to just lie around, as well. 
guess that's gotta change before our babies arrive, right? ha.


----------



## supriseBump_x

defs! Although u can lye around with a new born :haha: just get up to change it, bath it and feed it. All it does mosta the other time is sleep anyways :haha: xxx


----------



## lunarsea

Truee!

Although, the whole time I've been preggers I've kind of abused the fact and been waited on hand and foot haha, think my OH's family is going to make me do everything (cleaning-wise) once the baby's here :haha:


----------



## lilmama

Im due May 9th! next month ladies yay!


----------



## lily123

I've started drinking the RLT... it's awful haha but we'll see if it does anything!
This morning i also covered myself head to toe in that anti-bacterial hand gel :haha: god knows why...

xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: u not think that stuff stinks?! 
Today i planned to give my room a good clean, i also need to throw loadsa stuff out... So its half past 2 and iv been cleaning all day, BUT not cleaning my room :haha: I went into the kitchen to make lunch and ended up spending and hour in there dusting and mopping the floors, the bathroom got the same treatment. :dohh: THEN i came upstairs away to get stuck into my bedroom and ended up changing all my mums bedding and giving her room a quick ridy :haha: 
I may need 2 pay someone to come tidy my room for me since i dont think il ever have the motovation :haha: 
xxx


----------



## lily123

:haha: i know that feeling... my bedroom always seems like the biggest task EVER. My room is always clean but there's always clothes laying about everywhere... oops.

I quite like the smell of it :haha: but maybe other people won't, they'll just think i smell! Thats not good lol. xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I got a nice 1 from asda and it smells like bubblegum :) Its yummy and PINK :happydance: 
u all set for babys arrival? just under a month for u now :) Exciting!! xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

anyone else getting fed up now?

I just want baby here :(

So sick of all this pain, and waiting haha

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

No thats just u Sash... jokes :rofl: 

I wanna go to sleep and wake up in a few weeks time, thats how im feeling :) 
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

I also feel like this i just wanna hibernate until its time
i wish life had a 'fast forward' button
x


----------



## AyaChan

if life had a fast forward button we could fast forward through the pains of labour to (;

haha

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Oooh good point!! i didnt even think of that! :)
These last few weeks are DRAGGING now :(

x


----------



## AyaChan

i know. its awful. ive burst out crying so much over the last few days, i really am fed up haha.

cant wait to be full term to start the eviction process to be honest :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooo Gosh same, no idea why ive been crying!

and aw you dont have long till full term now, it'll be here before you know it !

x


----------



## AyaChan

Last box in ticker :D:D :happydance:

:yipee:

:flasher:

:ninja:

:haha:

:D


----------



## leoniebabey

wooooo i cant wait to get onto my last box!


----------



## msp_teen

OMG I thought I was the only one that has been having tear outbursts! It feels like these last few weeks just don't want to come and I tend to cry over every little thing now a days! Its insane!


----------



## AyaChan

same with the crying over every little thing.

I ended up crying hysterically today over my boyfriend not straightening his hair fast enough :|

i do wish the weeks would hurry up.

I'm getting so many BH's, I just want to be term and have the real things!

x


----------



## leoniebabey

ahhh im glad im not the only one crying !
i cried cause there was no biscuits :|
i actually cried and went back to bed !


----------



## AyaChan

aww haha :hugs:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Aww you guys! (= we are some cry babies at the moment. I cried the other day because it was too cold in the house, because the AC was down too far! HA!


----------



## lily123

Girls i've just eaten an entire packet of mini sausage rolls followed by a packet of custard creams... and i'm not even sorry! :wacko:


----------



## AyaChan

oh my, you made me want sasuage rolls, and I dont even eat them anymore haha.

I've been eating a packet of chicken balls everyday since friday :D
I have a new craving I think :D

xx


----------



## lily123

chicken balls are amazing! As in the ones from Tesco?

You all must think i'm such a piggie, i ALWAYS talk about food!!! lol.
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

tesco sell chicken balls!?!

I've been going to the chinese every night for them haha!

I had sweet and sour suace left over from last night, and this morning I could smell it and I was so tempted to dip my toast in it ! haha.

and lol nope, dont think your a piggie, food is the best :D

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im goin to Jimmy Chungs on Monday ;) Jealous much?! All the chicken balls and prawn toast with sweet n sour sauce that i can fit n my big, fat pregnant belly... Mmmm :happydance: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

aaaa you all made me hungry
ive had to put food in the oven haha !

x


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

Meee - 5th May!!!


----------



## AyaChan

o/t but I feel like showing off my fur babies :D

My poodle Ivy :D
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/IMG_00722-1.jpg

My very mch missed Kitty Mayu <3
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/l_f74dc2bd09f9d1f2b2b6224bc141359c.jpg

Both of them together, though in both pics Ivy has a VERY BAD fur cut :D

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/l_7ef91e7b3081cbd126db8c55bdd7c3dc.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/mayuandivy.jpg

show me your fur babies :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

Soooo cute :) I would put up pics of mine but it cud take up a couple of pages, the amount o furry friends iv got :haha: 
Anyone else worried how their dog/cat is gona react to havin a new baby around the house? xxx


----------



## AyaChan

put up pics of LA!!! hahah.

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

cant put up pics of LA and not the others lol that wudnt be fair... wud be like sayin she was my fave or summit.... :blush: Not thats she isnt my fave :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha fine, just put up apic of meesha, then the pic of LA and smudge together, because that's only 2 pics. your bunnies wont mind being left out 

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I totally forgot about meesha :dohh: haha oops... *goes lookin for pics* xxx


My Jack Russell Smudge :)


----------



## AyaChan

:O how cruel. how could you forget about Meesha :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Wont let me upload any more pics :sad2: 
Keeps saying upload failed :shrug: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

aww :( at least we get to see Smudge though :D

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

I bought him a packet of cows ears the other day, OMG there so gross!! he takes it everywhere with him :haha: and growls at me if i go near it, silly dog, like id want his cows ear... :dohh: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha Liams dog loves pig ears, he runs around with it whining, trying to find somewhere to hide it, and if you go near where hes hid it he runs around you in circles like an idiot :haha:

x


----------



## lily123

Why the EFF am i still awake :cry: goddamn leg cramps... x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oh No :( I used 2 get these all the time a few months back, not had any in ages... Touch wood! Did u finally manage to sleep? Dont worry Lily, Not much longer now :) xxx


----------



## lily123

Guess who's full-term today :winkwink:

:headspin: ME :D :D :happydance:

...so whenever you're ready Esme, no rush or anything! :haha:

andd Nope! I had like 2 hours and now i feel very strange lol... like my head is totally disconnected from my body lol! xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Awww yay :) Iv already told baby that it can start making a progression towards the exit :haha: 
I know that feeling Lily :( not nice, Maybe go for a snooze? :) 
Does anyone else find that when the weathers really nice u just wish baby was here now so u could take it out for a walk n the buggy n what not? Nice days make me excited :) 
*OUR BABIES ARE GONNA BE HERE SOON* :happydance: 
Now im off to tidy my room and make sure everything is all set for the arrival of my little one :) xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats Lily...I have about 2 weeks before im full term..."sighh" seems like such a long time!


----------



## supriseBump_x

It passes so quickly so dont worry! Im now beginning to worry that im not gonna have everything ready in time, And to think a few weeks back i thought i was all organised to quickly :haha: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Baby is REALLY hurting me tonight :( Its bum is sitting way up in my ribs and i cant get comfy in bed coz parts of baby keep sticking out of me. Please stop bubs and let mummy sleep :( Its 10 to 2 in the morning!!! x


----------



## AyaChan

anyone else finding the braxton hicks *really* annoying?? they're driving me mad they're so uncomfortable haha

x


----------



## annawrigley

i cant believe you girls are so close to popping now :happydance:


----------



## supriseBump_x

:happydance: I knowww its so exciting :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hows everyone feeling today ?

x


----------



## AyaChan

tierd, achy and in pain :( :haha: you??

these babies need to be term already so we can get them out :D

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Like a big fat whale :( Im all swollen up like a balloon!! How are u? xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> tierd, achy and in pain :( :haha: you??
> 
> these babies need to be term already so we can get them out :D
> 
> xxx

Not long till your term now hun ! Hopefully it wont be too long for you!
x



supriseBump_x said:


> Like a big fat whale :( Im all swollen up like a balloon!! How are u? xxx

aww i feel like a whale too :( 


Im not too bad, LO's in a awkward posistion quite high up and its making me feel a bit sickly :(

x


----------



## AyaChan

wish my LO would come out in the next week. term on friday :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Stop trying to rush it lol baby will come when she is ready :) U wanting it to happen now will just make it feel even longer :haha: PATIENCE Sash :happydance: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

uch theres the word. God I hate that word. I'm usually such a patient person haha. Not anymore though :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hehe :) get it into your head that shes gonna be late... then if she does come soon u'll be ecstatic :) Wantin her to come now, is gonna make the next 3 weeks pass sooooo slowly :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I wish I had things to do, just to help pass the time haha. Holiday was a great way, wish it had been longer than 4 days. 

theres just nothing to do now, theres no-one I can go out with to pass time either haha.

I bet shes gunna be late though, just to annoy me, she'll be like her daddy and be 14 days overdue :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: omg if shes late ure gonna drive me demented on msn... :haha: i can just imagine u, so hopefully she wont be... for my sake :happydance: hehe xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl: you'd probs end up blocking me and pretending your internet is down :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

oooh good idea :thumbup: why did i not think of that before... :haha: 
Jokes :friends: :hugs: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: you can't block me, who else would you complain to? :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I know... And who would i have to rant about everything to!? I think all in all, WE NEED EACH OTHER :happydance: hehe :) xxx


----------



## AyaChan

hehe yes we do :D

I'm lost when your net is playing up haha.

Lauren withdrawals :rofl:

xx


----------



## lily123

Riiight girls, just to update you all.

I have officially LOST MY PLUG :happydance: It started about a week ago but i didn't know if it was or not, but the other day i had more of it and MW said it definitely sounded like my plug. I was a bit concearned at first because i'm not at my due date yet, but MW said sometimes ladies take up to 2 weeks to go into labour from losing their plug, so i'm glad things have started :D

Going to my routine MW appointment on friday so she's gonna check me to see if i'm dialated or efaced at all.

xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:happydance: Come on Baby Esme!! :dust: 
So excited for u Lily!! You might not be a May mummy :( xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooo im glad things are starting for you
how exciting :)
x


----------



## lily123

Awr thanks guys :)
Don't worry i'm pretty sure i'll still be a may mummy haha, she is showing NO sign of settling down into one position lol, she's still as active as she was at 30 weeks haha!
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hopefully you will be the 1st May mummy since ur due on the 1st (unless someone else is too)
x


----------



## AyaChan

oooo exciting stuff, hope shes here soon :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Awww Congrats lily!!! Hopefully she is on her way!!!:dust:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I had the midwife today :happydance: baby is on its way downnnn... :) Which is why iv been in so much pain the past few days with my pelvis. My bumps measuring 3 weeks to small but the midwife ain't to worried as babys heart rate and everything is fine :) 

She also gave me some tips for labour and mentioned that at my next appointment, in 2 weeks time. She'll be surprised if im not with baby!!! :happydance: 

So her tips were: 
* DO NOT PANIC. Panicing can cause the contractions to stop.
* Pee as often as u can
* Rest in between contractions as you'll need all your energy for pushing :thumbup:
* Eat little and often, and eat foods which are high in energy, Also have a bottle of lucozade or something already in the house.
* Have a nice warm bath to help with the pain.
* Make sure everything is already packed so theres no mad rush before your trip to the hospital.
* Go into hospital when contractions are 5 mins apart and you cant speak through the pain. (obv call the hosp 1st) 


Come one May Babies :happydance: xxx


----------



## lily123

OMG :D congratulations hunni!!!
So exciting!! You best not give birth before me though mrsssss :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Haha i'm in no rush to get this baby out Lily, once its here, its here for life, I can wait another few weeks. I dont want an April baby :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl: you may offend april mummies with that Lauren 

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I didnt mean it like that :haha: I ment i don't want baby to come that early... Im not ready. Not that theres anything wrong with April babies :haha: xxx


----------



## lily123

I'm well and truly ready haha!
Having loads of little pains under my bump, but i think thats just her head! lol xxx


----------



## AyaChan

*FULL TERM TODAY!!!*
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain::flasher::bunny:


:ninja::ninja::ninja:

:D


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: You really are excited huh Sasha?! :happydance: 

*WE'RE DUE 3 WEEKS TODAY!!! * 

:flasher:

Whos gonna go first thooooo!?! That is the question.... :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

me me me me me :D

:rofl:

nah, I'm pretty sure its gunna be you.

I'll probs still be on here in about 4/5 weeks going "wheres my baby :cry:"

:haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: :haha: :haha: *PLEASEEEEEE* Summer Dont be a naughty girl and be late!!! I think ure mummy may drive me insane with her moaning... :haha: xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: sowwy :blush:

I want your baby to hurry so we can find out if its a boy or girl :D

I wish my bump was yellow now haha

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im soooo excited to find out what my lil teeny tot is :cloud9:

Come on Baby McKenzie, Im so excited to meet you :happydance:

:yellow: :pink: :yellow: :blue: :yellow:

And Sash, theres no way ud of been able to of not found out.... coz u've _*No Patience!!!*_ hehe :winkwink:


----------



## AyaChan

haha I suppose thats true, even if i managed my 20 week scan without finding out, i bet i would have ended up asking at my growth scan :haha:

get a move on babas :D:D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Well done to all the Full Term Bubbas :thumbup: YAYYY :happydance: not long now girlies :winkwink: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

the question is, which full term buba is gunna be first? :D

Lily123 is due before us all, but will be beat her? :haha:

:dust: for all full term bubs :D

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats ladies on your full termness...lol!! I'll be full term on the 27th of this month. It feels like its so close and yet so far away!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im eating pineapple.... I didnt even realise i was doin it :dohh: Fruit salads are yummy :winkwink: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha pineapple is meant to be good :D I dont like the fruit itself though, reckon the juice is ok? haha :D

and yes, fruit salads are yummy :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

msp_teen said:


> Congrats ladies on your full termness...lol!! I'll be full term on the 27th of this month. It feels like its so close and yet so far away!

its not that far away, youl be term before you know it :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

No :haha: the juice wont do anything... Just hold your nose and stick it n ure gob.. :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha its not the smell that bothers me, its the fruit itself haha, its just...icky, and slimy :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

your not on msn... :( Iv not long woke up :haha: only just got ure text, u n Liam stay at ure daddys? xxx


----------



## lily123

Guysssss i thought i might be in labour today... i was not :(
Started getting dull periody pains at about 4PM and they gradually were getting stronger, by about 9PM they were quite sore and then just totally stopped!
Daammnn lol.
xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv been gettin periody pains since yesterday... I didnt realise it cud have anything to do with labout :dohh: haha 

What a bummer Lily :( was u gettin excited? xxx


----------



## lily123

I actually was yeaahh :( lol my mum was like "Trust me... this is false labour" and i was like "IT MIGHT NOT BE!!!" but of course, mother is always right  lol.

I'm guzzling loads of pineapple and RLT now :haha:
You're only 6 days behind me hun :happydance: you may go before me! lol.
xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Dont say that! Im not ready to welcome my baby into the world just yet... :) 
Although it would be good to be able to walk properly again :haha: 
My mum is the opposite, when ever i get a pain or something, shes like ''your not in labour are you???' It really bugs me :haha: We could swap mums ;) lol xxx


----------



## lily123

:haha: i'd definitely be up for swapping mums for a bit yes! :haha: I love her dearly but living with her again reminds me why i moved out in the first place!
Bless our mothers :)

Also... this is a bit o/t but :grr: at all the spamming that goes on in this section lol.
Thank god for this thread :D xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

lolololol tell me about it!! Someone has posted 5 threads today... :growlmad: and most of them have been pointless :haha: I love this thread!! :) And the girlys in it :hugs: xxx


----------



## lily123

FIVE?! oh dear lol.
Yeeah i do too :) though it seems to be only us 2 online atm haha.xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Thats probably cause its 12 oclock on a friday night and everyone else is sound asleep :haha: I had a 2 hour snooze around supper time so im wide awake now :( 
Whats ure excuse for stil being up? lol xxx


----------



## lily123

Exactly the same reason as you hun! :rofl:
I'm loving my sleep at the moment... but somehow only manage to do it during the day or evening :shrug:
xxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:loopy: I aint had to have a nap in like a week but i was supposed 2 be goin 2 the pics tnyt so thought i shud maybe try n get half an hour before hand... I slept for over 2 hours and woke up an hour after i was ment to be meetin my friend :haha: I dont think she was to impressed, she ain't replied 2 any of my texts haha. 
U do much today? Whys there never anything good on tv at this time of night :cry: Im so bored :awww: 
xxxx


----------



## lily123

Oooops!!! :haha: i was supposed to be going to the pics last week but the thought of having to sit in one of those awful cinema chairs for 2 hours was just a no no!! lol.

I've been gardening all day today :winkwink: god knows why, i don't usually!
How about you?
Where are you from by the way? i don't think i've ever asked! lol xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Gardening? How did u manage that?? I tried 2 give my garden a lil tidy up the other day but i gave up after 10 mins :haha: the bending over was doing my back in! 
Since it was such a nice day i took my dog for a long walk with my dad :) Think i over did it tho coz came home and was in so much pain i just went to me bed :haha: Sorted out babies clothes into newborn & 0-3 months piles :) 
I'm up in the North East Scotland :) 
U got any plans for tomorrow? Hope the weathers nice again :) xxxx


----------



## lily123

I have no idea actually... i was pushing the lawnmower around feeling awesome :headspin: but when it came to pulling up the weeds i'd had well enough! lol.
Aww i did that a few weeks ago with baba's clothes :cloud9: i don't feel like i've got enough newborn stuff for her though, but we'll soon see!!

Aw wow i absolutely love scotland! I've got some family up in Aberdeen :thumbup:
No plans whatsoever for tomorrow... if it's nice weather again i'll probably take a walk out, but i'll most probably be cleaning my house like mad and lots of bouncing on my birthing ball :haha: how about you? xxxxx

EDIT: The spamming count has gone up! Nine new threads from the same person in the space of 2 days :rofl:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I think we're both speaking about the same person :haha: I really dont see the need in making pointless threads :growl: Makes bnb soooo boring!! 
Guess where in Scotland im from....

Spoiler
ABERDEEN!!! :happydance:

hehe :)

I only have what im gonna need for the hospital in newborn... :cloud9: So many people will be buying me prezzi's and theres only so much unisex stuff u can buy :haha: I have lots of 0-3 months vests tho, but thats only coz iv been given them second hand, i reckon u cant have to many vests... And there only gonna get stained and pee'd, poo'd and sick on them :haha: so least wi them being second hand i wont feel so bad about just binning the really minging 1s lol 

xxxx


----------



## lily123

Yepp i think we possibly are :haha: it's so dammmnnnn annoying, everytime i see one i'm like 'but did you really have to tell us/ask us that?!?!?! FFS!!!' - of course i never actually SAY it 

Whheeyyyy!! Thats awesome lol i absolutely love it up there :)

Yeah i agree, second hand is the way forward :thumbup: it's cuter when it's been pre-loved :cloud9:
Aww i wish i stayed on team yellow. Do you have any inklings wether its a little boy or girl? Bet you're so excited to find out :D xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I know!! I feel like saying, go and put it in the 'we dont care' section :haha: Oooh hormones... I think im maybe being a lil mean :dohh:
I have no inkling :( And yeaaa im super super excited!! Im really glad iv not found out, Ever since i was little i've said that i wouldn't. But i have been soooo tempted especially when iv been looking at baby clothes lol. 
Aww i love that, Pre-loved clothes :cloud9: Im gonna start saying that from now on :) Hope u dont mind... hehe :) 
Where about in aberdeen do they live? U come here often? I dont know why u love it... Its a dump :gun: hehe :) 
xxxx


----------



## lily123

:rofl: Maybe we both are... oops  oh well!
Awrr i wish i didn't find out. What a lovely surprise you'll have :) have you thought of any names?
Pre-loved hehe, of course i don't mind :D

They live somewhere called the bridge of don? and i don't know haha just loads of good memories from when i was a kid i suppose :) i'm there maybe twice a year? though i'm not sure how that'll change when LO is here. Next time i'm there i'll let you know though :D xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

The bridge of Don is sooo close to me :) What a small world :) 
Since i found out i was expecting my girls name has been Kayla Alex Mckenzie :) but the past 2 days iv been thinking that i really like the name Alex for a first name girl or boy... But i really like Kayla too :haha: so i dunno :shrug: Theres a few boys names i quite like... Riley, Kayden, ALEX :haha: I think im just gonna wait til bubs pops out and hopefully il be able to decide depending on what he/she looks like :) 
How did u decide on Esme? Its a gorgeous name btw :) xxxx


----------



## lily123

Very small world :haha:!!!

They are all lovely names :D I especially like Alex :)

Oh godddd Names have been something i've really struggled with, FOB and me cannot agree on one. He suggested all awful stupid names like Levia, Odelia and Delilah... he had a massive list of names like that, sounded like he was reading Narnia or something and just picking random words out :haha:
and he hated all of my choices purely because i wanted a spanish sounding name seeing as i'm spanish, but he kicked off because it made him feel "disconnected" seeing as he's not spanish at all :wacko:

I have always absolutely adored the name Esme, no idea why, and now i can't imagine calling her anything else :cloud9: FOB can bugger off!!!
and Thank yoou :D i've not heard of anyone called Esme before which is maybe why i like it so much!

xxxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Where did u get Esme from? Iv never heard anyone called it before, except the mummy vampire out of twilight :) Its a very pretty name! Does FOB not like it? Im lucky when it comes to FOB, he knows to do as he's told :haha: 
U doing much just now except being on here? Im so bored :( playing games on facebook haha xxxx


----------



## msp_teen

Esme is spanish! Its usually a shorter version of esmerelda!


----------



## lily123

It's a really old spanish name, it comes from Esmeralda (like the girl from hunchback of notre dame!) and FOB doesn't like it at all. He said "I really like the name, just the fact that it's spanish puts me off" :dohh:

I completely forgot about twilight... oh no lol. i hope people don't think i named her after that :haha:
Do i have you on facebook? I think i do don't i? xxxxxx
I'm not doing much really, having a few meaningless periody pains so i'm walking around... it's great fun :thumbup: lol.


----------



## lily123

msp_teen - great minds think alike :winkwink: we posted at exactly the same time :haha: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Em i'm not sure if u do or dont, actually i dont think u do :( 
I'd forgotten how much i hated period pains til i started getting them yesterday :haha: I REALLY dont miss periods at all! U dont get them when ure breast feeding :happydance: 
I have cramps in my legs just now :( wish they'd buggar off!! probably over did it on the walking today lol
Lets hope your period crampy things turn into labour :muaha: Hope u got all your bags ready and waiting by the door ;) xxxx

EDT Heyyyy Msp_Teen :) xxx


----------



## msp_teen

@lily- we definitely do!! I only knew that because I'm half hispanic!! WOOT WOOT..lol

@supriseBump_x- HEY THERE!!!


----------



## lily123

Hey girls. How are we all today?
Sorry about last night guys i fell asleep at my laptop haha... not good!
I feel like a giant bruise today lol everything hurtsssss :(
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

one of my kitties was called Esme :haha: she was gorgeous :D

How are you feeling today girls??
I had lots of pains last night, wasn't at all nice :(

but on the plus side, its so sunny :D

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Bloody cramps :( been getting them all day today and my back is KILLING me!! 
Haha Lily, its ok. I fell asleep aswel :) then woke up like half an hour later :( Urgh cant wait til all this uncomfyness (and yes i know that aint a word but i cant think what to put instead lol) is over :haha: 
Anyone do anything exciting today? xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

i played with my daddys puppies :D

they're so cute.
Theres one left, I'm desperate for her, if I had my own place I'd have taken her home haha :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Awww :) U got any pics? I wanna seeeeee xD xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

not from today, got pics from the last time I saw them, their on my facebook :D xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Just noticed most of u girls are full term ! :growlmad: jelous 

Not long to go now for you girls !
.. do any of you still find it weird when people are like 
'oh your due next month arnt you ', someone said this yesterday and i was like am i :wacko: oh crap i am ! Its flown over ! im hoping these last few weeks fly over too


----------



## AyaChan

no-one has said that to me, I'm sad now :( :haha:

in the last 2 days though, I've had some many people come up to me and touch my bump.

It's like you could at least ask first :grr:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww 
Your due next month arnt you :saywhat:

there you have now !! :winkwink:


& argh i hate that, so rude! not like 'can i have a feel' or anything just straight in there with the hands its like woooooooooah hands off "!


----------



## supriseBump_x

I got such a shock today when my cousin said to me ''your due in less than 3 weeks...'' i was like WTF :dohh: Nooo im not ready haha. And whats even more scary is when your midwife tells you that she will be very surprised if at your next appointment in two weeks time you are stil without baby!!! 
Im so paranoid that my waters are gonna break when im out and about :haha: how embaressing!? Now long now for u Leonie :) xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

No one ever comes and touches my bump except my older cousin (whos like a sister) My mum and my brother :haha: I think if anyone else did id punch them lolololol xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

haha im always like stood there awkward cause i dont wanna bite people's heads off but i hate it :growlmad:

& aw im sure your waters wont break when your out or anything, tbh you'd be lucky if they did while u were shopping, you get free stuff apparently !! I might hover round shops for the last couple of weeks, i'll be stood in 24 hours asda at like 3 in th morning hahaha !

& ohh hopefully you midwife is right and you will have your LO within 2 weeks !! How exciting ! & i know still feels like a while though but im cool with that cause im totally not prepared ! I'll be in labour with everything ready and still feel like ive forgot something


----------



## supriseBump_x

I thought i may be in labour tonight :dohh: Thankfully its turned into nothing :) I think i scared my mum shitless though :haha: But i dont think it'll be to much longer, been getting cramps for the past few days. 
Its kinda scary but exciting at the same time. 
What have u stil got left to do/get? xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh how exciting :D hopefully something will happen soon then !

& im not entirely sure tbh ! :dohh:
I have most things just need some more things for my hospital bag but im just very confused about what i need in it and what i need to take for baby
:wacko: i bet i end up forgetting something 
i attempted to get some new pj's today from asda as i refuse to wear old ones ( Just my excuse to get some new ones really :haha: ) they had the bottems but the tops were only in a size 20 - 22 :|


----------



## supriseBump_x

For baby im just taking in 5 white vests, 5 white sleep suits, a blanket, a hat, scratch mitts, socks, a pack of nappies, sudocreme, nappy sacks, wipes... think thats it. I also have a Roo Sleep suit for taking baby home in, but il probably end up puttin bubs in something someone gives me in pink or blue :) 
Im gonna go through my hospital bags and double check i have everything :) Just to be on the safe side lol xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

It must be so exciting for you not knowing what your having!
aww the roo sleepsuit sounds adorable :cloud9: bet u cant wait to get pink/blue though

haha im like that i need to double check everything ! If i forget anything it'll be my toothbrush, i ALWAYS forget that! bought a new one today though so ill have to put it in while i remember


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: I aint packed a toothbrush yet!! Thanks for reminding me!! :)

I am soooo glad that i never found out what im having! I was soooo tempted to at points but Im really glad i never, Its gonna make labour so much more exciting! And its put a limit on how much i can buy lol 

Have u bought much clothes and stuff? xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:haha: ! thats okay, id die if i did forget the toothbrush! 
i couldnt resist the temptation, i actually think its great to hear of people that dont !

I have quite a few clothes, tried not to go way OTT, i think it helped that everywhere still had winter clothes when i'll need more summery things so i just bought the basic things tbh! & having a boy helps aswell cause im not as tempted to go overboard on the fancy outfits 

bet u cant wait to go shopping once he/she is here and buy pink or blue


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yea i'm super excited :) I cant wait to know what my baby is so i can choose a name :) Although its kinda looking like It might be Alex either way now... :haha: 

Have u found that your constantly thirsty recently? Or is it just me? :dohh: Iv been drinking so much! And even keeping a big bottle of made up diluten juice in the fridge so i can take it with me if im going out. xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

8 posts til im a *chat happy member * :happydance: 
Well i did say i was gonna do it before i had bubs :thumbup: :happydance: xxx


----------



## lily123

Helloowww girlies :)
How are we all this evening?
I've just cleaned my entire granny flat, smells grand :thumbup:
What have you all been up to today? xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hey Lily :) Ure up late AGAIN!! :haha: I did a lil bit in the garden early on then had to stop cause my back hurt :( Then went from back ache to cramps so went and lay down, got up a few hours later and they were even worse... I seriously thought i was in labour :dohh: BUt seems to have turned into nothing :) 
I got a MASSIVE scare when i thought i was in labour :haha: Im not ready!! I need 2 repack my bags, defs on the agenda for 1st thing tomorrow morning lol
Hows u? Any more cramps? xxxx


----------



## lily123

Omg i know lol... nocturnal habits! :haha:

Awwhh poor you! Must have been quite worrying if you're not ready :( when i thought i was in labour yesterday all i could think of was "Oh rubbish, i haven't waxed my yoohoo yet!" :haha:

I'm goood thanks hun :) a few cramps today - and did mass amounts of 'nesting' lol.

Are any of you guys gonna go to the teen meet in london btw? xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Londons so far away :( especially with a LO. So nope i dont think so :( Are u? I think if i was to go i'd need 2 make a weekend of it or something cause it would be pointless and probably a waste of money to go down just for the day lol 

:haha: its wierd things like that that go through your head tho aint it :haha: i did have a similar thought but mines was, _'i really cant be assed straightening my hair'_ :haha: 

U watch Britians got talent? :) xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

one of the May 1st babies from third tri have been born :D

that makes 3 may babies now :D

our turn soon girls :D

ooo Lauren I watched it last night, I cant believe that little girls voice, I was so shocked :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I am officially a *chat happy member of BabyandBump* :happydance: 

n Sash i liked tht guy Tobias tht did the dance n wore the hat n the mask n the hoodie back to front lol 

xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha yeahh he was funky, my nan thought he was creepy though :haha:

and woo :happydance: congrats on being chat happy 

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

He was creepy :haha: but good at the same time. 

I liked that little boy who danced n when Simon asked if he was good his reply was ''too good.'' lolololol It made me chuckle. Cheeky lil shit lol xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

aww i missed that bit :haha:

i *loved* the dancing dog :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Haha how cute was it?! Did u see The Britians Got MORE talent? xxx


----------



## AyaChan

no :(

did you see eastenders on friday?!!

Masood walking in on Christian and Syed:saywhat:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

*YES* OMG!!! I cant wait for Mondays Eastenders!! Omg, how sad are we? :haha: 

On Britians got more talent a dad n his son toook their dog on n it was gonna dance but instead it kept just running about :haha: Im not sure it knew what it was supposed to be doing lol 

xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

AyaChan said:


> did you see eastenders on friday?!!
> 
> Masood walking in on Christian and Syed:saywhat:

omg i know!
...awkwarddd!


----------



## annawrigley

dont mind me, just butting in :blush::rofl:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Wonder how he's gonna get outta that 1 :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

aparently hes going to tell Amira hes gay next week!?!

zz


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh finally a good story lineee :) I Like Amira thooo :( Betcha she's pregnant ;) xxx


----------



## AyaChan

ooo i was thinking that earlier, because of the mood swing she had with Zanib :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww i just thought coz they DTD the other night ;) 
N i want Jack n Ronnie to get back together :( But shes gettin off wi the doctor :( xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

annawrigley said:


> dont mind me, just butting in :blush::rofl:

Dont be silly Anna, we dont mind :) Only decent convo that seems to be goin on today ;) haha xxx


----------



## AyaChan

stupid doctor :grr: :haha:

I wonder when Jane is going to find out about what Lucy did. It's gunna proper kick off when she does

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh id forgotten about that 1... Will she find out? I really dont like Lucy :( 

N Phils daughter Louise.... WTF i hate her!! 

The doctor is Super Gross!! She shud be with Jackkkk :hissy: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I thought that Lucy was going to be a completely diff person when that story line came up, and thought she'd give teen mums a good name, but nope :( 

I havent actually seen Louise do anything bad, ive missed so much, whats she been doing??

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Shes bein horrible to Ben :( n like wantin Phil all to herself. 

Right Missy i need 2 go and double check my hospital bag... before i forget and this pains turn into labour, and i end up forgetting something (which i probably will anyways) :haha: 
If I tidy my room and keep busy think it might make it turn into labour? lol xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

i was just thinking about my hospital bag, might go up now, and take my laptop with me so you can remind me about what im forgetting :haha:

and lol it might, won't know until you try. I'm going to take Ivy for a walk later, see if I can help myself along at all :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: i stil aint budged from my bed... i rele shud get up lol least my hospital bags are only like a meter away from me lol u have to go upstairs... gutted!! xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha your in bed then i take it, no change there :haha:

I still havent gone upstairs either.

And considering for weeks I've been on about how I can't wait to get to 37 weeks so I can start eviction process, I've not done much to help myself :haha:

I've not drunk my RLT today, havent bounced on my ball for about 5 days, and I havent taken any of my EPRO :haha:

silly me xD

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

N i do none o tht stuff n bet i STIL go in labour before u :haha: 
RLT is soooo gross no idea how u can drink it lol xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha it wouldn't surprise me.
She's gunna be a stubborn one and come really late I bet :cry:

lol I dunno why you don't like it, I love it :D
The sugar makes it taste nice, plus you get used to it after a while.
I'm gunna buy the tablets when I get some money though, because they're stronger than the tea :D

xx


----------



## lily123

Sasha the RL tablets are amazing :D
sounds really weird but i can kind of 'feel' them working... i feel better in myself after taking them for a week, and the actual RLT makes me feel sick it's grosssss :sick: Pity i've already bought 50 teabags worth :haha:
xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh i might go get the tabs tomorrow :) will Holland and barrett sell them u think? 
After the past few labour 'scares' i kinda want labour to start now :haha: 
How u feelin Lily? xxx


----------



## AyaChan

oooo I'm *deff* buying them then, they sound brilliant haha xD

and omg, I honestly don't know why anyone doesn't seem to like the tea. I swear I only know of me and Ellie that like it :haha:

yeaahhh lauren h&b sell them 

xx


----------



## Maddiee

ahh, so many girls due soon. good luck to all of you
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AyaChan

thanks :D xx


----------



## Maddiee

Your Welcome. 
xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Thanks Maddie :) xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Lauren already knows this, but thought id share with rest of May girlies :D

Midwife says baby's head is now engaged as she can no longer move it when she tries :D
Which would explain why I keep having sharp pains down there :D

Being booked for an induction for the 17th if she doesn't come before, and I'll have a sweep on my due date.
Hopefully she'll come before the 7th though, as I don't want a sweep or be induced haha :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

AyaChan said:


> Lauren already knows this, but thought id share with rest of May girlies :D
> 
> Midwife says baby's head is now engaged as she can no longer move it when she tries :D
> Which would explain why I keep having sharp pains down there :D
> 
> Being booked for an induction for the 17th if she doesn't come before, and I'll have a sweep on my due date.
> Hopefully she'll come before the 7th though, as I don't want a sweep or be induced haha :D
> 
> xx

Wow I hope she comes before then!!! 
Also is it just me or do these darn braxton hicks get worse and worse as you get closer to your due date! Ughh they hurt!


----------



## AyaChan

I never had them before 34 weeks, then they just hit me so hard :haha:

I'm always feeling sick and light headed everytime I get one.
They're awful. but on the other hand, they're a sign that uterus is getting ready :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Me neither, it seems like just this past weekend was when they started officially hitting me!
It scared me to death at first and then my mom was like they are most likely just braxton hicks...calm down! ^_^!

Anxiety is also starting to get the best of me...I'm so ready to meet my little guy it makes me so antsy!


----------



## AyaChan

oh god I know exactly what you mean, I've been driving myself (and surprisebump_x :haha:) insane because I want her out so badly :D

your bubs needs to stay cooked for just a little longer though, then you can try everything and more to get him out :D

x


----------



## msp_teen

Yeah, I need to stay put for at least another week!!! Then I'll do everything in my power to get him out!! haha


----------



## AyaChan

omg how quick has the time gone!?!

8 days and your full term :O

ahhhh this is all so exciting haha

xx


----------



## msp_teen

AyaChan said:


> omg how quick has the time gone!?!
> 
> 8 days and your full term :O
> 
> ahhhh this is all so exciting haha
> 
> xx

I know....Im super excited! We are seriously almost there! Im kinda scared about labor, but I'm going to try and think positive. I'm thinking about doing a water birth if the hospital I'm going to has a birthing pool. From what I hear its suppose to be really good with contractions and easing pain!


----------



## AyaChan

I'm hoping to labour in the water too!

But my hospital apparently doesn't have any water birthed trained midwives, so I'm hoping when I go into labour they'll have at least one!

I'm not that scared for labour anymore, after all the way i see it, is yeahh its gonna hurt, but women did it for years without medical aid, so it can't be that bad haha.

I just wanna meet my little girl now, no matter how much pain I have to go through to get her :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

AWWW I know what you mean! I know you are a bit more anxious then me, because you are already full term and now its like a waiting game with you....I know it has to be the worst, but she'll be here soon! I have faith in your little lady, and yeah I really do want to try and do an all natural birth, and I also hear water birth can prevent tearing!! That sounds like heaven!


----------



## AyaChan

ive heard it can prevent tearing aswel, which is brilliant haha :D

can i give myself labour dust? LOL. 
hopefully your little boy wont keep you waiting to long once your full term :D

waiting is so annoying haha

xx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL, yeah after next week I'll probably starting crying everyday until he comes...haha!
and Yes you may give yourself labor dust, that might be the best, I think thats why babies don't come out, they want the dust from their mommies...lol!


----------



## AyaChan

haha thats a good point :D

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for myself :haha:

il share some with the rest of you aswel :D

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:D:D

awww im looking forward to when you have your little boy, I wanna see pics :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Ok I'm going to go pic crazy when I have him!!! I'm looking forward to when you have that gorgeous girl!! I can't wait!!! I'm starting to get anxious for the both of us...haha


----------



## AyaChan

haha I'm going to go pic crazy aswel. She has so many clothes that I'll have to take loads of pics just so she has an excuse to wear them all :D:D 


im already stalking Lily and Surprisebump, I'll be stalking you next week and all :haha:

come on babas :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL....yep that'll give us reasons to dress the babies up all the time and take pics! We're almost there!


----------



## annawrigley

supriseBump_x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> dont mind me, just butting in :blush::rofl:
> 
> Dont be silly Anna, we dont mind :) Only decent convo that seems to be goin on today ;) haha xxxClick to expand...

:happydance:



lily123 said:


> Sasha the RL tablets are amazing :D
> sounds really weird but i can kind of 'feel' them working... i feel better in myself after taking them for a week, and the actual RLT makes me feel sick it's grosssss :sick: Pity i've already bought 50 teabags worth :haha:
> xxxx

have you tried it with sugar? xx

--

:shock: did anyone see coro tonight?!


----------



## AyaChan

I saw! I was like :O:O:O:O

I really hope she doesn't loose the baby, but I bet she will :(

and Eastenders, Masoods hand looked so sore o_0

its all happening in the soaps atm isnt it :haha:

xxx


----------



## lily123

Did you all see coronation street?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!

Anna - Yepp i tried it with sugar today, it's actually not too bad :D can't beat a good strong cup of yorkshire tea though... shame lol.

Sasha congratulations on Summer's head being engaged :happydance: won't be long now!!! I've been having pains alllllll day and they're slowly getting more intense, i bet it's just false labour we shall see!
xxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yay lily :) lets hope its the real thing :) 

Corrie... WTF. MOlly better not loose the baby :( xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

I love RLT haha. I only have 5 teabags left though :( I won't be able to buy anymore until saturday either :grr:

thanks :D :D

aww, I bet you'll have baba soon.
Is she still tranverse, or she head down now?

xx


----------



## lily123

Head down!!!!! Thank god haha!

I doubt this is the real thing... but i am SO hoping it's the start of something, anything! lol. I officially only fit into two pairs of trousers... greeeeat!

Omg i know :( i don't think she'll lose the baby (i'm hoping not!) but i recon they'll think that Kevin diddled with the car on purpose :nope: poor Molly lol, and i thought my situation was screwed up :nope: :dohh:

xxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I dont think i know ure situation Lily :( 
Cant wait for the soaps tomorrow night :) Anyone else watch Hollyoaks? :) 
xxx


----------



## lily123

Ohhh it's nothing too bad, just an idiot FOB and his mum and my mum are at war with each other :haha: pretty bog standard, - certainly not as fucked up as Molly's :haha:
I can't say i watch Hollyoaks... the acting skills offend me lol.

EDIT: You know what else offends me... MORE FORUM SPAMMING! holy shiiiittttt lol!
xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

LMAO Yes I KNOW!!!! I honestly feel like posting... WHO CARES?! Coz i certainly dont!! Grrr... So many boring threads in this section just now, Only like 2 i keep coming on to see if anyones commented on, This thread being one of them :haha: xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i stalk you lot just in case :blush: cause your next..
and i ant my time to go quicker.. but it's not.. so i'm just wishing eveyrone else's will for now!! :) 
xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

lol Thats fineee :) I think 1 of us are bound to go soon-ish. I've been gettin these horrible cramps all night and its kinda freaking me out not coz they dont seem to want to stop any time soon :haha: 
How u feeling? xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha, i get excited waiting for people to pop now... :happydance: 
i'm just scared at the thought, it's not as far away as i thoughttt!! but it' nice knowing, you lot will be going through it first!! 
ohh, hopefully, it's the start of somethingg?! 
yeah i'm alright, just at that point where not alot is really happening for me.. 
xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

U getting everything ready for babys arrival? u stil got alot to get? Id honestly forgotten how much i hated period pains :( xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah getting a few bits ready.. might have a little raid of the asda baby event.. just to pass time and that.. i keep forgetting what i've got left to get thoughh!! 
it's driving me mad.. 
i can tell i'm gunna be one of these people running around last minute like a crazy person!! 
i'm getting to that point where i dunno what to do with myself lool! 
ahhh, i know, oh dear, i hate the thought of going back to all that :blush: i'd forgotten all about them!! 
xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Breast feeding keeps them away longer :winkwink: 

Make a list of everything baby needs and score off all the things uv already got... :) 
Thats wat i did And i THINK iv got everything and not forgotten anything :haha: If i haven't its a bit late now lol 

xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh, really?
lool, i'll keep that in mind ... no idea how i'm feeding, but it's tempting noww!!
yeah i've got a few things still to get, then i'm gunna make a list at about 30 weeks.. so got a little while yet.. 
i just wanna find out how i'm giving birth i was sposed to have found out at like 16 weeks.. but i still haven't seen an aneathist!! which is making it really scary! 
lol :haha: i'm jelous of you!! i don't wanna wait any moree!! 
xxxx


----------



## lily123

Just thought i'd update you all... my cramps got loads more intense, they were peaking and then stopping maybe once every 20 minutes... now they have TOTALLY STOPPED!!!

:grr: :grr: :grr: Very grumpy now :( :( :(

xxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww Lily :hugs: 
Mine have stopped aswel :( least it means i can try and get some sleep and hopefully they'll start up again tomorrow :) xxxx


----------



## lily123

Lauren you are such an optimist :D
Let's hope we're both in pain again tomorrow :haha: sounds awful when i say it like that.
Goodnight :) probably speak to you tomorrow, same time, same place :headspin:
x x x x x x x x x x x

:dust: :dust:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Night night sweetie :) 
Always gotta look on the bright side of life :winkwink: 
Try n get some sleep hopefully need all your energy for a day of pain tomorrow :haha: 
Xxxxx
:dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

yay! i woke up with pains for a few hours last night! but then they also went away :(

:haha:

you girls are so gonna go before me, but can't wait till its my turn :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: for all :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Hello ladies!! Hope all of you are having a great day! Hopefully someone is going to be in labor soon!


----------



## AyaChan

I wish :haha:

id happily go into labour now.

I'm not even complaining when I get pains now. 
Pain is good. 

:rofl:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I know :rofl: Im n pain but im trying not to moan i keep tellin myself *Pain is GOOD! Pain is GOOD! Pain is GOOD!* hehe :) 
I wanna do a bit of walking but im far to sore :( 
My gym ball burst last night :rofl: sooo funny!! I landed flat on my bum :haha: So had 2 go and buy another 1 today :( xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: lauren, I wish I could have seen it !!!

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL you ladies are ready! No worries this thread will be swarming with baby news soon! I just don't know which of you is going to be first


----------



## AyaChan

Linzie or Lauren.

I'm going to be overdue 

:haha:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

You never know....babies are sneaky little rascals, she might sneak up on you!


----------



## AyaChan

FX'ed :D

Once my nan has eaten her food I'm gonna go walk my dog, hopefully get baby down a bit more :D

I'm desperate to walk my dog, but didn't feel like going on my own, so I'm making nan come :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

arghhh i cant wait for may :)
I cant wait for u girlies to have your LO's then you'll be able to give me an idea of what goes on .. or just plain scare me :rofl:


----------



## AyaChan

I won't scare you....much:change:

I might it make ti seem 10times worse to scare you :haha:

nahh i wouldn't do that, its so mean.

come on babies :D

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Pmsl i sometimes have these scary thought like think im so close now and then i scare myself eeeek !
HURRY UP BABAS :D
x


----------



## AyaChan

random fact of the day ladies.

Pigs can't sweat.

gotta love the pointless info on cheesestrings :rofl:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl:! loveee it 
im always like nan : did you know .... 
she's like where on earth have u got that from, thats not true
me : well the cheesestring wrapper says it is !


----------



## AyaChan

haha I always tell my nan aswel :rofl:

Apparently, starfish have 8 legs aswel. wtf! haha.

I looked it up online because I didn't believe it, and some starfish have 21 legs!!!!

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

o.0 whaaaaat pmsl
thats crazy ! some of the things actually do sound so unbeleivable though
they really make me LOl at how random they are 
& you gotta love cheesestrings .. yummmmmmm


----------



## AyaChan

Did you know carrots were originally purple? 

:haha:


and yes they're very yummy. I never get to eat one to myself though, because my fur baby loves them as much as me. I buy the twister ones, and she eats the orange bits and I eat the white :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

PMSL ! im sure ive had that one before and thought it was a load of crap 
purple carrots ! CRAZYYY STUFF !
mmm the twister ones are just as yummy !! and awww i always eat them all myself peeling little strands away bit by bit 
x


----------



## AyaChan

another random topic a min, I'm loving at mcdonalds at the moment, you can win free stuff.
I'm going shopping on Saturday, and I've got a voucher for a free mcchicken sandwhich, a mcflurry *and* and sundae :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooooh lucky u 
i love the monopoly but havnt been to mcdonalds recently !
& Pmsl your sorted for a free meal then :rofl:
x


----------



## AyaChan

yup :D too bad I didn't have a voucher for a free chips, and drink :haha:

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww Too bad :(
but you'll bet more monopoly things if u buy medium fries and a drink wont u :wacko: i cant remember what u get them on
x


----------



## AyaChan

you can get them on mcflurries, and medium fries, medium or large drinks, and then random burgers :haha:


xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

oooo i fancy a mcdonalds now :O x


----------



## AyaChan

same actually :haha:

have you heard your not meant to eat mcflurrys?? I dunno why though.

I'm still eating them though :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohh bit late cause ive already ate them
your not supposed to have ice cream from the icey man either but ive never been ill from mcflurries or ice cream before so i wont be stopping :)
x


----------



## AyaChan

i like mcflurries to much to stop :haha:

i think if we didnt eat everything we're not supposed to be, we'd probs eat like rabbits iykwim :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Yeah some things are just silly
andd they say no runny eggs, i thought it just meant like egg and soldiers and forgot about fried eggs so ive been having runny fried eggs .. ooops!
x


----------



## lily123

Hey girls :)

Oh my goodness... i come on here and you're all talking about foooooodddd :D - Guess you all saw me coming eyy :winkwink:

How are we all?

P.S. I would LOVE a runny egg right now... with chips! Yummmm :p


----------



## leoniebabey

Pmsl i love how most threads on here end up having food mentioned somwhre
great minds eyy !
& oooo runny egg & chips, tht sounds delicious

Im fine thanks i dont feel much different to normal apart from im getting hit around the hip area and my little man is practacing his boxing skills ! 
How are you ?
x


----------



## AyaChan

now I want runny egg and chips :( :haha:

ahh well ladies, not much longer and we can indulge in as many runny eggs as we like :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

happy times ladies!!!

Lost some more of my plug :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Uhh Ohh baby may be getting ready to make her appearance! Hopefully!


----------



## AyaChan

I hope so! not gunna get to excited though, because I know some of the due girls lost their plugs for weeks and still no since of baba :(

But *hopefully* Summer won't be much longer now :D

xx


----------



## lunarsea

Wow, haven't posted in here for awhilee, I'm full term today yay :happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

congrats hun :D xx


----------



## lunarsea

Thank you 


Also getting horrible pains today, so hope it fades or turns into something, not coping with it as well as i thought i would be !


----------



## AyaChan

ive been having pains constant now since have 10 past 6.

Hoping it means something :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Hope it means something for the both of you!! We need to get things rolling with the May babies!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AyaChan

thanks for the dust hun :D

I want my baby out now.
the horomones make me evil.

Poor OH today, first time I saw him since Saturday and I so horrible to him :( :haha:

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hows everyone today ?

I think my bump 'dropped' :O


----------



## supriseBump_x

:happydance: Are u finding it harder to walk? Thats how i first knew mine had, Its now dropped so much that theres a space between my boobs and my bump :haha:

Cramps, Cramps, Cramps but no baby :( xxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

yepp ive been waddeling about all day :( im like a bloody penguin !

& awww i get cramps too but i hope no baby for a few weeks yet!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Haha yuppp Iv been waddlin like a bloody DUCK, *Quack Quack* lmao. :rofl: 
xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

PMSL, 22 - two little ducks :thumbup: 

im not looking forward to walking like this for the next few weeks !

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Awww its worth it tho :) 

Im so restless to night, its 11 oclock and i want 2 get up and clean and think i have enough energy to run a marathon :haha: My sleeping pattern is all to hell :dohh: 

U finding it hard to sleep? xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Pmsl ooooh sounds like nesting :winkwink:

well i find it hard to get comfy then get to sleep then i wake up when it's still quite dark for a wee which is annoying! 
u ?

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I get tired around tea time but dont sleep, then when it comes to 9/10 oclock im wide awake... Dont usually fall asleep til 3/4 this morning it was half 5!!! It was light outside and the birds were singing :haha: 
Should i stay in bed bored or get up and clean...? Hmmm decisions decisions hehe :) xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

lmao Lauren, where i live theres a pond right in front of me where I like to walk Ivy, and *everytime* Liam comes for a walk with me and he sees a duck he's like "oh look Sash, its some of your family...waddle waddle" :rofl:

arghhhhh pains all night, pains again this morning, but no baby :(

And I think shes changed her position some how, coz I'm now feeling all her kicks on the opposite side to where I usually find them.

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hello :)
How's everyone today :flower:


----------



## AyaChan

fed up :(

My spd is killing me, I keep getting random craps that just arnt going anywhere good, and bubs is moving in a way that really hurts :(

I know pain is good, but this is not the good pains I want :haha:

how are you?

xx


----------



## msp_teen

supriseBump_x said:


> I get tired around tea time but dont sleep, then when it comes to 9/10 oclock im wide awake... Dont usually fall asleep til 3/4 this morning it was half 5!!! It was light outside and the birds were singing :haha:
> Should i stay in bed bored or get up and clean...? Hmmm decisions decisions hehe :) xxxx

WOW same here, I can be exhausted all day, but for some reason when night falls I am like a ball of energy! I dont know what that is. I also tend to get a lot of pressure down in my "womanly area". Braxton hicks are like 3 times worse then what they used to be. Hopefully my baby will come in about another 2-3 weeks! Im hoping he doesn't go overdue!


----------



## AyaChan

apparently most first babies are overdue :(

I'm hoping thats just a random stat and not true :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh :( this pregnancy lark sucks!

Im not too good, didnt have a good sleep so im shattered ! and i have hihg blood pressure so ive been told to rest, which is what i was planning as my feet are all balooned :( 

& i dont know if thats true cause i know people who went early with there 1st and people who went late so i dont think it's neccesarily true .. :)


----------



## msp_teen

Same here, I know a few girls here at my school that had there babies early.


----------



## AyaChan

oh thats good then. although I still think Summer is going to be overdue :haha:

She's stubborn like daddy :rofl:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I finally managed 2 get to sleep at 4 this morning but was wide awake and ready for more cleaning at 8 :dohh: stupid nesting :growlmad:

Im now away for a snooze, i can barley keep my eyes open :coffee:

Not much longer... Bubs due 2 weeks 2mz :happydance:

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Fingers crossed that she comes on time :D


----------



## leoniebabey

PMSL 8 a clock this mornin :| ! i was still like a zombie

x


----------



## AyaChan

I was awake at 4 aswel. It sucks :haha:

At 8 this morning I was trying to convince my dog to let me sleep for longer :haha:

15 days till due date :D

come on babas :D

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

I hope you ladies have those babies soon, so then it will give me some hope that maybe I'll be next!! haha! I hope someone has a baby by the end of next week!


----------



## AyaChan

I'm pretty sure Lauren will have gone by next week :haha:

I know what you mean though msp teen, everytime a baby is born, its means your once more closer to your own, its great isn't it :D

Come on Summer!!!!

xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i like that way of thinking so u lot should hurry up !!

I know it doesnt mean much but today the midwife wrote down im 4/5 engaged and last time i wasnt engaged so at least know things are deffo heading in the right direction! 

x


----------



## AyaChan

omg your lucky cow :haha:

My midwife hasnt told me how much Summer is engaged, all she said was that shes started to engage coz she can't move her head.

Your baby won't be much longer I don't think :D

Bet you'll have her by the time your 37 weeks :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

leoniebabey said:


> ^ i like that way of thinking so u lot should hurry up !!
> 
> I know it doesnt mean much but today the midwife wrote down im 4/5 engaged and last time i wasnt engaged so at least know things are deffo heading in the right direction!
> 
> x

Thats GREAT to hear! Your little guy should have no problem getting out of there when the time comes! I have a doctors appointment monday and I'm hoping I get some good news!

@ Ayachan- yes it is, I am just so ready, I feel super anxious for myself and all of us!


----------



## AyaChan

I just realised, your the only one whose name I don't know :(

tell me please? :haha:

xx

edit: I looked at your sig, your Maeghan right? :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

Yep!! Maeghan it is, what is your name? I never asked


----------



## AyaChan

I'm Sasha, but just Sash is fine :haha:


and omg, sore boobs or what!?! :cry:
I feel like I could chop them off, they're burning like crazy and just hurt like hell! :(
I miss my 34c :( 

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Ok Sash! hehe

LOL, mine tend to itch a lot! I hate that itchy sensation, my boobies shall never be the same...haha!


----------



## AyaChan

My stomach is the worst for itching. It does my head in :haha:

:rofl: boobies, I love that word :haha:

I laso like the word Breasticles :blush:

I'm a bit weird tbh :haha:

xx


----------



## lily123

guys i'm so hormonal today it's horrible :cry:

and i've absolutely had it up to here with FOB's mother!!!!!!! Last fucking straw!!!!!!!
she's actually taken the liberty of phoning the hospital to ask if they could bend the rules to see if FOB could visit outside visiting hours...... fucking cheek of it!!!! He can wait like everyone else, there's good bloody reason why i don't want him there as soon as i've had her, and he's gonna be the last thing on my mind!!!
She didn't even ask me if it was alright by me, like my feelings and wishes don't even matter!!! :cry:

sorry girls... needed that out :( xxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

omg what a cheeky cow. I'd be furious!!

I hope the hospital told her no!

Don't worry about it hun, the hospital can't do anything against your wishes anyways.


hope your feeling a bit better now :hugs:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh did i miss a bitch about men? :( Booo. 
Don't let it get to u Sweetie! U shud laugh about it :winkwink: its kinda pathetic and sad really... Ure not planning on telling him when your in labour are u? Coz that way he has no way of knowing when your gonna be in hospital, unless he camps outside the entrance from now til Esme's arrival :haha:
Big :hugs: to Youuuu!! And some Dusttt :) :dust:

Iv just woke up from a Lovely nap :) And am ready for more CLEANING :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg what a cheek !! 
i dont know how she would dare & not even have the decency to ask you !

x


----------



## AyaChan

more pains.
Dunno if they're from baba or because OH is stressing me out to the max.
I think you single ladies are the lucky ones tbh.
I'm honestly questioning why I'm in this relationship half the time :dohh:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

AyaChan said:


> more pains.
> Dunno if they're from baba or because OH is stressing me out to the max.
> I think you single ladies are the lucky ones tbh.
> I'm honestly questioning why I'm in this relationship half the time :dohh:
> 
> xx

I definitely agree on that one sometimes, guys can be such a hassle!


----------



## AyaChan

I'm so worried I'm gunna hurt my little girl coz I keep getting so stressed.
I've literally broken down 2 days running, having panic attacks and everything :|

I can't wait for the baby just so I know shes ok :/

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Don't worry so much try and keep yourself calm, even though it can be almost impossible with guys!!!!!


----------



## AyaChan

Men eh. Can't live with them, can't live without them.

argh. I'm so hormonal I feel like crying again :haha:

how you feeling?
full term in 5 days :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

I know I know I just can't wait!! I feel pretty darn good now days. I get hormonal at times, but I try and control it! 

5 Days ^_^


----------



## AyaChan

more BH's.

They're getting more and frequent now. Any one know how long they're suppose to last? I find conflicting answers on google :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Random fact:

It's 9 days till may :happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance: for the random fact of today :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Pmsl i should write the random facts for cheesestrings eyy! 
omg i can wait for may to say ' my babys due this month ' 
x


----------



## AyaChan

haha I had cheesestrings earlier, but the facts on them were lame :cry:

Yay for being able to say that :D

You got me excited now :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww you should write and complain ! :|
:happydance: weeeeeeee excitement !
im just finding any excuse to get excited and make the big day seem closer
x


----------



## lily123

Guys... this is totally random and i just want to throw this out there... cheese. xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: @ CHEESE !


----------



## lily123

Oooppss!!
I forgot we're not allowed to do that lol. i'll do some editing!
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

TeeHee i think the thread is still floating about somewhere but it got locked "/


----------



## AyaChan

ooooo what thread? I'm interested :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Happy 38 weeks to us Sash ;) :dance: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance: woo :D

I'm so excited haha.

Baba really needs to get a move on now :D

My massive shop in Cardiff tomorrow better trigger something :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

bye bye more plug.

can i have my bloody show now? :haha:

xx


----------



## lily123

:haha: Sasha!
The plug is grossss isn't it lol. I don't get it... i've had no mucus plug for about a week now, and no other signs of labour :nope: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

My cramps seem to have eased off aswel :( Boooooo xxx


----------



## AyaChan

my pains have also gone.

i had a few walking the dog then they disappeared again :(

all these babies are being so mean keeping us waiting like this :haha:

xx


----------



## Maddiee

they are!!
how long will they let you go overdue?


----------



## supriseBump_x

10ish days before they'll induce u. U get a sweep round about your due date tho :) xxx


----------



## msp_teen

That sucks big time....here in the US if you haven't had your baby by your due date, they usually induce you on your due date!


----------



## lily123

Heyy guys how are we all today???

Just a quick update here - i had an awesome day today!!!!
Had a look round the labour ward, delivery suite and post-natal ward at my hospital with some other Mums due around the same time as me. It was really good! They have 2 pool rooms :thumbup: and i really liked the look of the HUGE gas and air tanks :haha: made me feel so much better, like i'm not walking into the unknown anymore IYKWIM?

In the afternoon i had another midwives appointment today for some results and to finally confirm i'm allowed my low risk water birth - which i am :happydance:!!!!!!!
I also got her to check my cervix just to see if all those random contractions were doing anything... and i'm just about 2 cm dialated :D :D :D :D :D :D
She told me not to get too excited, as potentially i could be another week or two, but at least i know something is happening down there :D :D :D

Had to share :D xxxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

How exciting Linzie, everything crossed it's not too long for you now hun


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oh Yay :happydance: How exciting! Lets hope baby Esme could be here soon then :) How u feeling? Any more pains? 
Iv been getting pains and BHs all evening but think they've kinda stopped now :( Iv been cleaning all day again :haha: Went down to the loo not long ago and ended up spending 20 mins gutting and cleaning it... Ooops lol My mum has told me to stop cleaning coz im making her feel bad :haha: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

How is everyone today ?

ONE WEEK TILL MAY :happydance:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Heyyy :) I was in my bed til 6 this evening with really bad cramps, Got up and got dressed and went to tesco and the cramps stopped :( 
How r u feeling?
Anyone else watching Britians got talent? 
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww :( I hope the cramps are a sign something is gunna happen soon ! 
Im not too bad thanks, part from the fat feet :|

& im watching it :) He was a really good signer !!

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yea he was :) And OMG the gymnastics!! I LOVED them! Felt sorry for the 'guitar playing' Dog :haha: And the guy that swallowed the snooker ball... :sick: 

I managed 2 get a hold of babys foot again tnyt, was gross lol i cud feel the toes :dohh: Wasnt a nice feeling lol 

How boring are Friday nights :( 

Oooh i like this guy___:bike:___ hehe why have i not seen him before :growlmad: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Loved the gymnastic too ! They were fantastic ! & i know eww who wanted to see that it was just gross, i hope he chokes! would serve him right. 

Omg really ! Thats so weird but amazing ! i wanna feel my babas foot!

& :rofl: Its a saturday night silly ! but im bored too, watching casualty cause im sad 

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Omg :dohh: Well Friday/Saturday there both the same, both BORING :rofl: 

Im watching casualty aswel :) We can be sad pregnant girlys together :winkwink: haha :haha:

U got any plans for tomorrow? Sunday... ANOTHER boring day :sleep:

xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: least u can blame it on the baby brain ! 
they are both so boring though, everyones out enjoying themselves and im sat here watching casualy, which is actually quite good ive got really into it since being pregnant and having no life !

Im going out for dinner for my auntys birthday tomorrow, then probleys have a lie down 
you got anything planned ?

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yea i've started enjoying it since iv got no life lol. 

Omg. Its scary :( I don't deal well with blood and guts and gore :haha: & that guy wi the gun is nuts!! 

Aaah lucky u going out for dinner! Iv not had my supper yet :growl: My mum 'forgot' so is only just cooking it now, and i'm starving :( 

I have no plans, hopefully il be feelin better and have enough energy to get up my changing unit and tidy my room again :) Need 2 make sure i have everything packed into my hospital bags aswel. xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

argh me neither i have to look away for the icky bits ! 
omg he really is off his rocker ! 

Aww what u gunna have for supper ? Im quite hungry now suppose ill go check the kitchen soon !
& aww it makes me feel much better getting everything organised ! How exciting, hope u get round to getting it up
Im soo confused with the hospital bag, i keep thinking argh what have i forgot
x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Had fish pie and a jacket potato for Tea then had a Raspberry Ripple Sundae for puddin :D FATTY that i am haha. 

Cant believe casualty ended like that! I better nae be in hospital wi bubs next friday, Em i mean Saturday :dohh: :rofl:

Im watching Shrek 2 now... I love donkeyyyy :D :rofl: Cuddled up on the sofa wi a blanket and usin my birthing ball as a foot rest :haha: U doin muchoo now? 

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: Yeah next friday !
yumm i was craving a jacket potoato before, im trying to eat healthy so i dont gain a ridiculous amount of weight in this last trimester but i feel like a rabbit :|
yumm that rasperry ripple pudding sounds delicious though, I want to steal it :(

awh i think shrek 2 is the best out of them all! i Love it ! 
and oooh as a footrest i wanna invest in one of these balls, if i dont use it to sit on it can be my foot rest!, Im just watching match of the day cos im sorta like a boy and get really into football ! eeeek

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: cant say i like football much... Im watching just married, im laughing so much my mum said i better not go into labour lol :rofl: The butterfly Effect is on after so gonna go upto my bed and watch that :) 

Iv put on so much weight the midwife said i shudnt rele put on anymore :haha: Oops... But hey-ho if u cant pig out when ure pregnant when can u? My theory anyways :winkwink: And im sure u'll get plenty of exercise when baby's here :) 

I love my ball :) It makes a very good foot rest :winkwink: u shud defs invest in 1!! 

xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

OMG just married .. I LOVE THAT FILM SO MUCH
teehee yeah thats my excuse when im having something naughty like sweeties 'im pregnant it's fine', what am i gunna do once ive had him, i wont have no excuse ! :-(

where did u get your ball from ? i want one :happydance:

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Think it was £8 from Argos. :) Its ace :thumbup:

Im watchin the butterfly effect now, have u seen it? Its freaky!! Wish i had a boyfriend to watch it with :haha: thats the only things guys are good for lol 

Theres good films on tonight :) u doing anything fun? im guessin the football aint stil on lol xxx


----------



## AyaChan

You Linzie :D I'm jealous :haha:

I've got my mw appointment tomorrow, I'm hoping she'll share good news with me too :D

I had been cramping from Friday morning till Last night, then all of a sudden they just stopped. I was like :grr:

Hopefully my massivly painful shopping trip yesterday will have done something other than cripple me aswel :haha:

How's everyone today??

I'm shattered :(

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Im fine today :D been out for dinner and now just having a rest
whats everyone else doing on this boring sunday ?

and no i havnt saw the butterfly effect, sounds like something im gunna ave to watch one day :thumbup:

x


----------



## AyaChan

I'm sat in my living room wishing I had the energy to go upstairs so I can bounce on my ball :haha:

and im really hungry but cant get food until the kitchen floor is dry :(

has any of you seen the tralier for shrek 3? Puss is fat :rofl:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Isnt shrek 3 the xmas 1 Sash? :wacko:

What u have for ure dinner? im thirsty :( just had a sausage sandwich :) well 1 and a half lol

Im not even dressed lol just sat on my bed on my laptop, kinda tidying my room a lil bit, think i might move my bed and give the underneath a goood hoover and clean, the amount of doggy hairs under there is gonna be scary :haha:

xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

hmmm must be Shrek 4 then :haha: but its 3d and out soon.

It looks brilliant :D

I want a sausage sandwich now damn you :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Just a sundays dinner was yummmmmy :)

i wonder when i get this nesting thing, when did u get it ?
x


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies! Hope all is well with you all! I have a doctors appointment tomorrow as well, so I'm hoping on some good news of some type!


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooo good luck for tomorrow ! Keep up updated :D


----------



## AyaChan

goood luck msp teen 

I've got an mw appointment and a housing people appointment tomorow aswel :D


oh and Leonie, I bought cheese strings today, and they had *no random fact* on them :cry:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Oo eveyone has appointments for tomorrow i feel a little left out, good luck for tomorrow everyone
i have the man from virgin coming to fix my internet .. which is now fixed itself :dohh:

Omg .. no random fact ! what's going on with the world !
ive bought asdas own ones and they have no random fact or were these the actual 'cheesestring ones' :wacko:


----------



## AyaChan

they were the actual cheese string cheesestrings. they just had stuff about countries on them instead. WHO WANTS TO KNOW ABOUT COUNTRIES. We want random facts :haha:

We should write and complain :rofl:

thanks for the good luck. I'm hoping for an internal lmao, to find out if anything is going on in there :haha:

xx


----------



## AyaChan

oh and what do you girls think of my text to OH?? He was being a nob accusing me of stuff (as usual) and then when I proved him wrong, he stopped texting me for hours, so when I asked why he replied with "i didnt know what to say sorry"

so I told him what he should say

""how about "im really sorry for accusing you of something again even though i know ppl like to cause trouble. im sorry for making yu feel so insignificant, and hurt, and upset. im sorry im such a jackass sometimes saying stuff like i hate you. from now on im not giung to doubt your telling the truth wen a skanky hoe tries to interfere with our relationship because you carrying my child, i trust you and i know you wouldnt lie. im sorry for causing you unesercary stress wen your 38 weeks pregnant. i love you more than anything and always will. from liam""

:D

Made me feel better :D


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> they were the actual cheese string cheesestrings. they just had stuff about countries on them instead. WHO WANTS TO KNOW ABOUT COUNTRIES. We want random facts :haha:
> 
> We should write and complain :rofl:
> 
> thanks for the good luck. I'm hoping for an internal lmao, to find out if anything is going on in there :haha:
> 
> xx


omg this is NOT on ! they best put the random facts back on 

i know this is totally different but every mornin since being like 2 ive had cocoa as in hot chocolate and asda have stopped making it this past week !!!!!!!! and i dont like the cadburys version :cry::cry::cry:
i am going to write a very angry letter to them cause if i dont have my cocoa and dips on a mornin i get sad :-(

& i didnt think they did internals at midwife checks, im scared now :rofl: on OBEM they looked painful :wacko: i hope something is going on in there :D


and wow i wanna know what his reply is ! Good on for sending that


----------



## AyaChan

leoniebabey said:


> omg this is NOT on ! they best put the random facts back on
> 
> i know this is totally different but every mornin since being like 2 ive had cocoa as in hot chocolate and asda have stopped making it this past week !!!!!!!! and i dont like the cadburys version :cry::cry::cry:
> i am going to write a very angry letter to them cause if i dont have my cocoa and dips on a mornin i get sad :-(
> 
> & i didnt think they did internals at midwife checks, im scared now :rofl: on OBEM they looked painful :wacko: i hope something is going on in there :D
> 
> 
> and wow i wanna know what his reply is ! Good on for sending that

you should deff complain. Silly asda taking it away :(

They used to stock these *gorgeous* pizza finger biscuits that were meant to be a scooby doo thing, and I loved them, and one day they just stopped selling them I was gutted :( :haha:

and lol I'm not scared for it to hurt, after all, labour is gunna be like 1000 x worse :haha:

and he replied with "wow you really make me sound horrible :-( ly xoxox"

:rofl:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I complained, and now i feel good ! 
& i know it infuriates me, it's always the nice things they take away aswell !!
I think i actually remember those scooby doo things and they were sooo yummy !!
can u remember the dairylea lunchable things i think they were were u made ur own mini 'pizza' and they did hotdog ones, the hotdog ones were the best! they still sell these but not the pizza and hotdog ones :-(
Can u remember those sosages they were really small and skinny i duno if they were actually called wee willy winkies sosgaes or if i just called them tht but ive been looking EVERYWHERE for them with no such luck !

I suppose it wouldnt hurt any more than a normal check down there, it's just the embarrasment of it all really! I once went to this place where i had a trainee nursey person staring right at my bits, god i didnt even know where to look i was absoloutley mortified! and even when im in labour even though ill be in pain i really think i'll still be soo embarrased about it ! 

& result at least he feels guilty now :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

Please tell me u watch Holby aswel as Casualty? Or am i just a major saddo? haha :rofl: xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

no no i watch holby too !! 
i really do just sit in front of the tv night after night ! :|
xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

haha me toooo :rofl: Im enjoying it tonight :) 
Need food tho :haha:

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg it's on tonight :( ahhh i missed it
my nanas watching antiques roadshow :| KILL ME NOW !

haha i love how the thread always seems to end up with a mention of food 
yuuuuuuuum i dunno what i fancy right now maby a yougurt or something


----------



## supriseBump_x

Awww they just delivered a baby at 24 weeks, Its n an incubator, and im ballin my eyes out :haha: hormonal cow tht i am.

I need 2 find something for supper, dunno wat 2 have. decisions decisions. haha xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww i'd be the same, i get emotional about any baby related thing now
even when she had her scan on waterloo road i was in tears cause i made me think back to mine :cloud9:

im having a packet of skips yuuuuuuum

xx


----------



## AyaChan

I have a packet of MINI CHEEDERS :D

and a bag of random sweets to munch on, whilst I bounce on my ball and waitf ro my rlt to cool down, and for OH to ring me back :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

hehe ur al sorted then! 
I love mini cheddars, 

xx


----------



## AyaChan

lmfao i cant believe i spelt cheddars wrong :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: i didnt even notice :dohh:

xx


----------



## AyaChan

we've all got pregnancy brain haha.

I meant to text earlier that I'd ring OH when the bath si ready, and I texted him saying when the bath winks :dohh:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl:
yeahhhh pregnancy brain is sooo annoying!! i find myself doing really silly things too

xx


----------



## lunarsea

Just popping in here againn.
anyone else close to their due date getting nervous/anxious/excited/every-emotion-at-once?


----------



## AyaChan

Nope :haha:

Just extremely frustrated because I want her here. and excited to meet her 




omg anger!
My dog made me get up at 8 to let her go pee even though she could have gone downstairs anyways coz my nan is up :grr:

Now I'm going to be grumpy when I see the house people and the mw :(

xx


----------



## lunarsea

:dohh: I think that's the feeling I was getting at, but I'm too nervous I'll be delivering a 10 pounder :haha:


----------



## AyaChan

aww haha what makes you think baba will be a 10lber??

I'm looking at about 6lbs baby hopefully :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

midwife time :D

talk soon girls :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Good Luck at your appointment today! Hoping you get some good news...I have an appointment today as well at 2:30!


----------



## AyaChan

thanks, good luck for yours aswel :D

I found out baby is 4/5s engaged :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

YAY shouldn't be too long now! She should be here soon!!


----------



## AyaChan

I hope so. So fed up :(

I bought some lucozade and mars bars earlier for the snack bag for labour.
And my nan was talking about it and to me it seemed like she was making fun of me.
So I shouted at her "YOUR SUPPOSED TO" and started to cry :(

Stupid hormones!

Get my baby out !

:haha:

how was your appointment?

xx


----------



## msp_teen

I haven't had mine yet, its only 11:31am here, (crazy time differences!) haha, so I go in about 2 1/2 hours!


----------



## AyaChan

oh ok haha. 

Let us now what happens :D

xx


----------



## lunarsea

(This was responding to ayachan by the wayy )
The doctor made a comment about "That's a big baby, very big baby"
My LO's measuring right for his dates, so I'm assuming he just means the baby's getting bigger, because my doctor's spanish-to-english translations don't always come out the right way, 
Still worried though, I'm tiny (well, for being pregnant :haha:)

oh and good news that your LOs 4/5 engaged, shouldn't be too long now


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im having withdrawel symptoms :( Stupid internet. Can only get on the family computer for like 15 mins at a time and it goes sooooo slow by the time you've signed in and the internet has loaded its about time for me to get off :growl: 
Im soooo sleepy :( Fell asleep at like 10 last night then was wide awake at 4am!! 
My pains have been getting worse :happydance: I thought i was having contractions before, but they turned into nothing :( Booo!! xxx


----------



## lily123

Hiii Girls :)

How are we all this evening?

I have absolutely NOTHING to report from today lol. No labour signs, no pains, nothing!
Time seems to have stood still :\

x x x


----------



## msp_teen

had my appointment today.....nothing new...im getting my last ultrasound done next week...they are going to check up on his size and see how big he is


----------



## AyaChan

aww girls we've all seem to have come to a stand still. sucks :(

I had loads of pain yesterday/last night, and now I'm up about they've just gone :(

Come on babies!!!

Lauren, and Linzie, we can now say our babies are due next week now 

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## MeowMix

I'm due 12th May :D


----------



## AyaChan

added you


----------



## msp_teen

I hit my biggest milestone today! I now have me a full term little guy!! YAY..WOOT WOOT


----------



## supriseBump_x

I was up all night being sick :( No idea why, me and my mum both ate the same yesterday and only i was ill :wacko: 
Been for a really long walk today (even tho i felt like shit and just wanted to snuggle up in my bed) Hopefully it'll have gotten things moving FX'd :) 
My birthing ball really has been gettin used as a foot rest more than it has been used to bounce on recently :haha: even my mum had her feet up on it has night. I definitly recommend this :thumbup: essially when u have big, fat swollen feet like i do :haha:
Come on Babas, we're gettin bored waiting for yous now :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AyaChan

oooo yay MSP Teen, you can officially start the eviction process :D
Congrats on reaching full termness :D

aww Lauren, hope your feeling better now, and hurry up and pop out your baba, I'm sure Summer is waiting for you to go first :D

I didn't bounce on the trampoline after :haha:

Think I'll leave it all till Friday for now, that's the best idea right?

xx


----------



## faolan5109

I have been walking for days and days it seems like and all I get is braxton hicks in my back for 3 hours then it goes away:wacko: GRR I want my son out now!!


----------



## msp_teen

I can't wait to meet our babies!! So excited!


----------



## AyaChan

same :D

The sooner I have baba the better. I'm so fed up haha.
It's crazy saying my baby is due next week :haha:

OH said it to me on the phone last night and I was like "No shes not. shes not due till the friday after" and he was like "no sash, shes due next week. next friday. I would know. its my bday after all"

I was like :saywhat:

:rofl:


xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im pretty sure bouncing on a trampoline is a no no, It might do more harm than good... 
I gave up trying to help paint my room, thought that i might aswel make the most of mum not being on the computer :haha: 
See after u do some excersize, Does your bump go rock solid? Im so uncomfortable :(
* Come on baby come out and say ello to mummy  *
xxxx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL! I'm hoping my baby comes that week before my due date! The week of May 10th, but if he comes a bit earlier I won't complain! 

I hope little Summer comes out this week! I am ready to meet her as well!


----------



## AyaChan

The space hopper should be fine though right? its just like a birth ball with handles :haha:

My bump is pretty much always solid and uncomfortable so can't answer your question sorry :L


haha Msp teen, I'm also ready to meet her. So badly :D
Give me my baby.

Dust me ladies :D

and heres some dust for you :D

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:D


----------



## msp_teen

Thankies!!

Here is some from me as well!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## supriseBump_x

What have u done to your siggy Sash? Its like all the way over to the right lol. 
Yea a space hopper should be fine, just need 2 keep your feet on the ground, I read that somewhere. Have you youtube'd birthing balll exercizes? i found some good ones :) 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 

I want my baabaa :( xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

my sig is in the middle as usual :S

and lol ok, feet on ground. I'll remember that :D

No I haven't I'll look later :D
I think mines gunna burst, I need to put some more air in I think :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww its back to normal now, haha. must be this silly computer playing up again :growl: 
Im away for a lye down, im all sore :( 
Text me Sash :winkwink: Im bored :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

I feel sick :(

Anyone else getting random moments where you just think "oh crap" and gotta run to the toilet?? :(

Want this baba out not, i'm so sick of being pregnant haha. I'm not gunna miss it tbh.

Come on Summer-Rose mummy really wants to meet you :D


OH just told me cot arrived at his house today, so now I just gotta pick it up :D

I have everything. I'm finally sorted yayy :happydance:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Helooo im finally home ! hope i havnt missed too much ! 
xx


----------



## lily123

Sasha : YES! I feel really sick at the moment, keep having these waves of nausea where i think i'm just gonna vom everywhere :sick:

I can't believe my baby is due THIS WEEK.
So scary. I need her out soon though, i'm uncomfortable constantly now, my diabetes is going a little haywire which is NOT good seeing as i'm desperate to have a low risk birth and not have to be strapped to the bed, and my hands really hurt from carpal tunnel :haha: ohh also, i have no more trousers :| and no-one wants to see my fat ass in leggins! :haha:

x x x


----------



## AyaChan

Linzie good luck, hopefully she'll come soon :D

and FX'ed you stay low risk :D

Come on Esme, it's time to meet your mummy, (and all us stalking bnb girls :D )

haha I have no jeans either, so I live in leggins and dresses, and I swear you cant tell where my bump is, my ass or my stomach :haha:

xx


----------



## faolan5109

There is no way you are that big love! that''s why I live in sweats and my OH pants lol


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm due May 26th :) Just realised I haven't posted on this thread... I'm so unobservant at the mo... seem to miss everything haha xx


----------



## msp_teen

I just realized that you ladies are in SINGLE DIGITS!! WOOT WOOT! Not long now ladies, the end is near!


----------



## leoniebabey

omg i cant beleive one has been born eeeeeeek makes it feel closer!


----------



## muddles

There is another May babies thread in third trimester too if anyone wants to pop over and say hello- we mainly talk about food :lol: 11 May babies have already been born on there! 

Good luck to anyone on this part of the forum due in May.


----------



## leoniebabey

I am on that but every time i go on everyone is mid convo so i feel a bit cheeky just butting in :rofl:


----------



## AyaChan

single digits :D Yayyy!!!

Been having pains ALL day. Hoping it means something. Come on Summer <3

And baby Mckenzie, ANNNND Baby Esme :D

In fact come on all May Babies :D


Muddles thanks  congrats to all the ladies and good luck in third tri 

xx


----------



## muddles

leoniebabey said:


> I am on that but every time i go on everyone is mid convo so i feel a bit cheeky just butting in :rofl:

I know what you mean, I am so slow and trying not to miss anyone out that often I have to go back and edit 3 or 4 times as the conversation moves so quickly! Everyone is welcome there though if their due date is in May.

Oh and it is a full moon today which I have heard means more chance of going into labour if you are close to your due date anyway. Here's hoping it is true!

https://www.birthsource.com/scripts/article.asp?articleid=409


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah thats what happens to me i end up getting all mixed up and lost and just give up !


Fingers crossed that's true and you go into labour soon! Not long for you to go !


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh Please let that be true!! I would really like my baby now please :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

wow your both in single digets! not long to go now, im really excited to see who goes 1st!


----------



## AyaChan

:D I bet it will be Lauren haha, but FX'ed it's me :D

obv Linzie should go before us, otherwise that would just be being mean :winkwink: :haha:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL, I really can't decipher who is going to go first at the moment! No clue what so ever, and OMG I woke up last night with the worst pain in my pelvis! I almost couldn't walk


----------



## AyaChan

awww hope you don't have spd, it's awful :(

I'm still getting constant BH's so I know my raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil is doing something for me :D

Can't wait to have Summer in my arms :D

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Hope not, but the pain has subsided now! I think it was just a Braxton Hick.......9 days to go Sash!!!!!:baby:


----------



## AyaChan

:D So exciting. I need her to come before the 7th though :/
Stupid OH's stepmum :grr: :growlmad: 

Dust me everyone :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Fingers crossed she comes before then !
im so excited for you! i feel like i have soo long left :(

* editt: forgot the dust :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

aww hun, it's not that long honestly, but add an extra 2 weeks to your date, that way you won't be fed up waiting when you get to this stage like I am.
I convinced myself she was going to come early from about 33 weeks, now I'm sure she's going to be late though :haha:

I can't wait to see your little man :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

That's a good point, if im prepared for him to come late, if he is early/on time i'll be overjoyed! i just have everything ready now and it's just sorta like watching paint dry sitting waitin :-(, 

I cant wait to see your little girl :) :) so she best hurry up!
It's going to be so strange thogh once all the other may babies are here it'll be my turn eek :shock:, it's all actually sounds scary!

I scared myself silly going into hospital, i had to wait in reception and a woman came in having contractions i was like :shock: that will be me in a few weeks!


----------



## AyaChan

I can't wait to go into labour haha. I want to know what its like.
I don't think it must be that bad otherwise there wouldnt be so many children in the world haha.

I want pain! Intense, increasing pain, instead of the pains I've been getting that are just false labour crap.
Give me the real things so i can get my baba out haha :D

I'm so looking forward to showing her off to the world :D

some girl on my msn easrlier was like "oh well the later the better" coz I said I think she'll be late, so I was like "what do you mean?" and she goes "so you won't have to go through the pain"

It's like :saywhat: I'm still going to have to go through the pain, just later than planned. Idiot girl :haha:

honestly some people have no clue :dohh:

Hows everyone feeling tonight??

Oh and waterloo road Leonie, poor Lauren :( Glad her and whatshisname are friends again though :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: im kinda like that too, excited in a weird sorta way, i just wanna experience it. When im actually IN labour it will be a totally different story but if i just knew what the pain was like maby i wouldnt be as scared. 

Omg some people really dont, the later the worse! Your still gunna go through the same pain with the added days of discomfort :-(

Im feeling okay tonight, still a bit headachy, midwife again tomorrow for another blood pressure check to make sure its not gone up even more :-(
How ae you feeling ?

& i know poor lauren, i felt soo sorry for her!


----------



## AyaChan

Leonie, what did your mw say?? hope everything's ok for you.
Lauren is in hospital for high blood pressure and all.

I'm still feeling really crappy, and my BH's are just hitting me one after another after another after another, they're making my head so much :cry:

I really want this baby out now.

Linzie not long now :D
Have you made any guesses on dates and weights yet? :D

I'm thinking Summer is going to be late and weigh around 7 maybe 8lbs.
Although I'm really hoping I'm wrong, and that she comes early, and be about 6lbs :rofl:

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is feeling pretty good today or I hope someone is going into labor! hehe!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leoniebabey

Midwent went fine today, Blood pressure has went down apparently :)
Im still getting headaches and keep seeing flashing dots though :wacko: so i'll see what the hospital say on monday 

hope you girlies are all okay !
xx


----------



## AyaChan

Laurens being induced tonight ladies 

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Yay, Gosh I just want my baby right now! I hate this wait, I've gone through nine freaking months and now it seems like a lifetime for these last few weeks!


----------



## AyaChan

I know the feeling haha.

And now that Lauren *and* faolon are being induced, I'm getting even more frustrated.

It sounds like Linizies ready to go any time now and all haha.

Whens it my turn? :rofl:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL I know, She's coming Sash! I'm thinking by the end of the weekend something should be happening within your womb...lol


----------



## AyaChan

I soooooo hope your right haha. And then it's your turn :D

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

YES YES YES....me next...(hopefully), I'm hoping my little guy comes the weeks of May 10th! That week before my due date!


----------



## AyaChan

:D :dust: for you :D

Make Summer come this weekend! I want her now haha. But not tonight because it's Laurens turn tonight :haha:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Yeah, I'm hoping on this weekend for baby Summer!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leoniebabey

Your turn will be soon ! fingers crossed

with all the april babies seeming to be late comers heres hoping may babies will be eager to see the world with this warm weather !

good luck to both of them :)


----------



## AyaChan

:D It seems the May babies all want to make it before May starts haha. I still think Summer is going to be late though.

She's a stubborn baba :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww i hope not :( 
come on summer, u need to see all your gorgeous clothes ur mummy bought u !!


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: maybe she doesn't want to be a girly baby so shes not coming out because of all the girly stuff i bought 

:rofl:

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

hahaha ohhhh i hope not !!
xx


----------



## msp_teen

AyaChan said:


> :haha: maybe she doesn't want to be a girly baby so shes not coming out because of all the girly stuff i bought
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xxx

LOL that could be it!


----------



## AyaChan

i hope shes not making me wait because of her clothes :rofl:

Maybe she just wants everyone else to come before she does.
stubborn girl :( :cry:

lmao.

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww :( Fingers crossed she's not stubborn 
comee on, we all wanna see u !
x


----------



## AyaChan

I'm desperate to show her off in her pretty clothes :haha:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Youv got so much, you'll have to change her outfit every couple of hours just so you can show it all off !! :rofl:
x


----------



## AyaChan

haha I know. But i wanna take pics of her in every outfit anyways, so I don't mind changing her alot :D

And not fair right, last night, I was cramping really bad, it seriously felt like a really really bad period, and my BH's were constant, and I had it for hours. I text Lauren to see how she's doing, and what happens?? My cramping stops :cry:

This baby is deff waiting for Baby Mckenzie to be born first :rofl:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

OMG ITS MAY TOMORROW :shock:


----------



## AyaChan

I know :D 

So exciting!!!

Wouldn't it be nice if Summer came on the first day of May :D

FX'ed something happens for us May Babies soon. Since 1's already been born and 2 are on the way :D

Not long till your full term either now Leonie :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Fingers crossed that's just what she's waiting for, she doesnt want to be an april baby she wants to be a may one !! :thumbup:

ahhh i know, i cant wait to reach that! I got into my last box today :happydance:

You only have one week to go now :shock: 
FX'd something happens soon! 

xx


----------



## AyaChan

thanks haha, I'm desperate to get her out.
I've already had 3 cups of rlt today :D
I can't walk anywhere though, my spd is hurting to much, and its raining here :(

I'm hoping I'll go into labour tonight, and thanks to all the rlt ive been drinking, I'll have an easy pushing stage.

Haha doubt it'll happen though.

I'm dead set on the fact shes going to be late, even though I don't want to be :( :cry:

Congrats on getting to last box :D :D

Before we know it we'll be waiting for you to pop :D


xx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww its rainging/hailstone here
luckily i managed to have a walk before so ive had my excercise ! 
Fingers crossed for tonight & Tomorrow, hopefully the RLT will have done something!
Keep thinking she'll be late and when she turns up early then you'll be really surprised :winkwink:

xx


----------



## BunnyFace

Im due on the 17th ^_^ :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

OMG GIRLS IT'S MAY :happydance:

Come on babiess ! It's may now you can stop hiding and come and play out


----------



## msp_teen

Yay its may!!! Woot woot^_^


----------



## lily123

Awwwwwwwwwwwhh guys :( I'm OVERDUE!!! Knew i blinkin' would be!

x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

awww Linzie, its your turn now :D

I had awful cramps all weekend, but they've gone again :(

At least Laurens finally popped though haha :D

xxx


----------



## lily123

Omg i'm so hapy for her :D can't wait to see pics of her little guy :D

I'm well any truly pissed off lol, had terrible cramps starting at 11AM, they were getting worse and starting to peak and fall - like what i imagine early contractions would feel like. and about 20 minutes ago they totally stopped :( Gahhh :grr: x x x


----------



## AyaChan

awww :hugs: surely she won't keep you waiting much longer :D

omg I know, I'm desperate to see pics, I bet he's stunning :D
I told her he was going to be an 8lber haha, but she didn't believe me :haha:

I've been dreaming about babies all weekend, I want mine now! :haha:

xx


----------



## msp_teen

I can't wait to see her beautiful baby either! I know its getting tough for you lily, your baby girl is just loving the fact of being fashionably late!


----------



## AyaChan

just came back from a walk, all I can say is I'm officially *dead* :haha:

Got mw tomorrow, I'm desperate for an internal haha, hope she gives me one.

Really want baba out now.
I'm more than ready for her haha.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
for you ladies. share some back? :D

xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:dust: :dust:
come on babas ! it's may now !


----------



## msp_teen

There is no sign of my little guy wanting to come out, I was checked friday and my doctor told me that my cervix was tight shut and I hadn't even began to lose my plug yet. He also told me baby is still sitting very high up!! The whole time I was thinking "DARN JUST COME OUT ALREADY, HOW MUCH LONGER DO YOU NEED IN THERE"...haha, but I'll be patient for now!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Haven't posted in this thread for ages!!!! 

Congratulations to the babies already born :dance:

And lots of dust to all the ladies who are due or overdure 
:dust::dust::dust:

Am I the only one hoping that I will go over though?? I'm stating to feel a bit like a freak for not wanting this baby out asap :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

Im scared now :shock: i feel so unprepared even though everything is here & ready for him
arghhhh rewind a few weeks please, it's all came too quick!
x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Leonie - I can honestly say it's dragged for me!!! Or at least 3rd tri has.. It's really odd. When I look back I can remember the day I got my BFP as if it were yesterday and that makes it seem as though it's gone quick but when I look back over 3rd tri I can't help but think "bloody hell if it had gone any slower it would actually be going backwards"!!

I know what you mean about feeling unprepared though!.. Everything I need I've got I just have a constant feeling I've forgotten something but can't put my finger on what it is I've forgot :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg i have the exact same feeling but i have no idea what it is :wacko:
I think for me 2nd tri dragged the most!
x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I just can't put my finger on it lol. I'm sure it'll click sooner or later! 

2nd tri was alright for me.. I felt best in 2nd tri so weren't too bad. I've had nothing but aches and pains since about 28 weeks so it's sods law that it would go slower than the rest lol. Then again I think 1st tri only went quite quick because I didn't find out I was pregnant intill 6 weeks so by the time it had sunk in I was already halfway through :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

same, well i hope so cause im pretty sure i have forgotten something!
awww :( least you wont have aches and pains for too long! Only 2 weeks for you to go now!
x


----------



## AyaChan

come on Summer Rose !!!!

Girls 4 days till my due date and still no sign :(

So fed up now.

Midwife is coming between 10 and 1.
I'm desperate to hear good news :D


hows everyone else feeling today??
xx


----------



## AyaChan

another may baby born :D

Sambam had her baby this morning :D

xx


----------



## lily123

awwww congratulations to her :cloud9:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
For all us overdue Mamas :( and Sasha ;) how did the midwife appointment go hun? x x x


----------



## msp_teen

Aww Good Luck ladies, your babies are coming and Congrats to SamBam!!! They are just a bit comfy! I have another doctors appointment today so maybe I'll get some kind of hopeful news.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Oooh Congratulations sambam :dance: Hope everything went well!

I've got a MW appointment tomorrow so will see how that goes.. Does anybody know if they do an internal at 38 week appointment? I read somewhere that they do but I'm not sure if it was just that area (US I think it was) or if that's the UK aswell but only certain places :wacko:


----------



## lily123

I had an internal at my 38 week appointment hun :) i'm not sure if she was going to do it, but i explained that i thought i'd lost my plug and wondered if i was dilated, and she got right to it :)

xxxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Ahhh thanks for that.. Better have a trim just in case :blush: Don't want to go unprepared IYKWIM:haha:.


----------



## lily123

:rofl::rofl: I know what you mean! I'm gonna be re-waxing this week in preparation lol! xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Lmao! When I was 20 weeks I had a bleed and I was in such a panic to get to the labour ward that it wasn't intill the Dr said "we're just going to do an internal" that I realised that not only had I not "trimmed" for a while but I hadn't shaved my legs for weeks :dohh:.. Don't want a repeat of that.. Everyone's always saying how you lose you're dignity when it comes to childbirth so might aswell lose it with my pride in place :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

sambam had her baby so thats another may baby here now :)


----------



## AyaChan

lily123 said:


> awwww congratulations to her :cloud9:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> For all us overdue Mamas :( and Sasha ;) how did the midwife appointment go hun? x x x

stupid bitch didnt even turn up :grr: :growlmad:

I waited for her for hours aswel I could have gone out today, the weather was so nice :(

xx


----------



## lily123

NO WAY :o
aww mate, get on the phone to her and ask her where the hell she was!! I'd be so pissed off right now... x x x x


----------



## leoniebabey

How are all the may mummies today?
x


----------



## AyaChan

I texted her asking her why she didnt turn up, and she didnt even text back.
I have a sweep on friday and dont know anythiing about it, because she was meant to tell me today, so now I dont even know whats going on.

I'm so angry :grr:

how are you feeling today? any sign of the baba??

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg! Is there no1 you can can complain too hun ? Thats out of order!
x


----------



## lily123

Omg no way, thats well annoying :(
I want a sweep lol...
Baby girl is showing no signs of making an appearance any time soon, i haven't had any labour signs for days now. I suppose she's just not ready yet lol.

How about you hun? x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

awww :(

I was cramping later, but as usual, it turned into nothing :(
Gutted tbh, I want my baba.
OH was complaining about me not wanting to try :sex: to help her out, but like it just doesn't appeal to me.
tmi but even looking at a penis disgusts me atm lmao. :rofl:

come on babas get a move on! :dust: :dust: :dust:

edit: lmao i meant earlier not later :rofl:


----------



## lily123

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Yeah i really don't know how some ladies still do it at this stage - i'm just too huge! lol apparently it really works though, as my mum loves to remind me, thats how she got labour started with me :sick: Yuck!

xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: my stepmum was telling me about how she went into labour on her third by DTD, but I honestly can't stomach even the thought of it. I'd rather go overdue :haha:

I'm going to get my space hopper and bounce up my garden path :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: at you 2 !
:dust: hope your babas come soon !!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

I hope so too :D

Give me my baba!!!! :haha:

how are you Leonie? your bp ok now?

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Im not too bad just feeling all puffy and big :haha:
Blood pressures still up so it's being checked twice this week then im back at the hospital on monday to see the doctor and see what she has to say
Blood & wee were both fine so that's good :)
& On a better note the midwife said because its still high they probly wont let me go over if he doesnt turn up early :happydance: 
x


----------



## AyaChan

awww imagine if they induce you at like 37 weeks or something, you'd have your baba before me :( (theres no way is she coming early, she's planning on being a late baby and making mummy sad :cry: ) :haha:

Glad your ok though hun :hugs:

I'm lucky in the bp area, I always have it really low.
Kinda wish I'd have high now though, just so I can have my baba haha.


oh on another note, my mw *finally* texted back, saying she meant to write tomorrow and coud I wait for her again, and that she would come to my house between 10am and 1pm.

As I don't have things to do as it is! and now I have to wait around for hours again :grr: :growlmad: :grr:

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:haha: i'll be sad in a way! Im supposed to be last :rofl:
I'll be 37 weeks when i go back so see what she says then. 

Omg the cheek of her! I'd complain, they cant do that to heavily pregnant women! Make sure when she turns up to make a point of saying how much you have to do but couldnt yesterday as you were waiting about :growlmad:

x


----------



## msp_teen

I got a little exciting news today!! My baby boy is head down and doctors says he most likely won't flip back around at this stage! I hope this means he's coming soon! So tired of waiting!


----------



## lily123

congratulations hun :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:
I'm in such a habit of throwing dust around like crazy whenever i post in this thread :p
I'm officially THREE days overdue now... gonna seriously kick my butt into action today, drive over some speed bumps, eat another pineapple, eat a curry, walk miles with the dog and drink my weight in RLT!

I find out tomorrow morning if they're gonna give me a sweep or not, and i get the date for my induction :nope: realy don't want to be induced!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lily123

ohh and P.S. guys... look how many views this badboy thread has got :winkwink: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

thats coz ppl are stalkin 2 see if any o u lovely ladies have had your bubas yetttt!!! 
Riley is sending them vibes to ge a move on! :winkwink: 
pics are up on my facebook :) xxxx


----------



## lilmama

yay im the third empty space on the may babies list. :happydance:
im hoping its a sign that im next in line or atleast soon. :thumbup:


----------



## AyaChan

over 5000 views, we're officially being stalked :haha:

Linzie, I hope they give you a sweep! FX'ed :hugs:

yay msp_teen thats great news :D

Lauren the vibes aren't strong enough, make them stronger :haha:

I want my baba now!
I had a dream last night that i could feel her fingers through my stomach and it was amazing, and I was all "her hands are so close to my heart already" :haha:

I love baby dreams :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

to us all :D

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

so I saw the midwife.
She forgot her stupid gel so I wasn't able to get an internal or hear babys heart beat tidy :(

I'm having my sweep on Friday at 9:30am, and after my sweep she's ringing the hospital to book my induction for the 17th :cry:

I'll then have another sweep on Monday.

Baby is still really high, turns out she wasn't 4/5s engaged after all, she's 4/5's palable, 1/5 engaged, and mw reckons she's deff going to be an overdue baby :(

I'm not very happy tbh, I want my baba :cry:


:dust: :dust: :dust: for the rest of you 

xxx

edit: Oh and I'm measuring 34 +4. :cry:


----------



## lily123

AyaChan said:


> so I saw the midwife.
> She forgot her stupid gel so I wasn't able to get an internal or hear babys heart beat tidy :(
> 
> I'm having my sweep on Friday at 9:30am, and after my sweep she's ringing the hospital to book my induction for the 17th :cry:
> 
> I'll then have another sweep on Monday.
> 
> Baby is still really high, turns out she wasn't 4/5s engaged after all, she's 4/5's palable, 1/5 engaged, and mw reckons she's deff going to be an overdue baby :(
> 
> I'm not very happy tbh, I want my baba :cry:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> edit: Oh and I'm measuring 34 +4. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!!!!!!!!

Awhh mate that sucks :( your midwife is so forgetful :o do lots of bouncing on your space hopper lol! I'm pretty sure thats what made Esme engage.

Well i have news, my rather spontanious (sp?) midwife decided to give me a sweep then and there at 10AM (and ouch! it was a bit pinchy lol)

NOTHING has happened so far... not even irregular contractions or cramping... anything! Apparently she's fully engaged though and i'm nearly 3cm dilated, MW was like "So i wonder why you haven't gone into labour yet..." - I think i must have a really lazy uterus tbh :haha:

Date for my induction : Tuesday 11th May, but i'm praying that it won't come to that :cry:

Beckie : Amazing news :D i hope your bubba comes so soon :dust:

x x x x x


----------



## msp_teen

I have to dust you ladies today!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AyaChan

lily123 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awhh mate that sucks :( your midwife is so forgetful :o do lots of bouncing on your space hopper lol! I'm pretty sure thats what made Esme engage.
> 
> Well i have news, my rather spontanious (sp?) midwife decided to give me a sweep then and there at 10AM (and ouch! it was a bit pinchy lol)
> 
> NOTHING has happened so far... not even irregular contractions or cramping... anything! Apparently she's fully engaged though and i'm nearly 3cm dilated, MW was like "So i wonder why you haven't gone into labour yet..." - I think i must have a really lazy uterus tbh :haha:
> 
> Date for my induction : Tuesday 11th May, but i'm praying that it won't come to that :cry:
> 
> Beckie : Amazing news :D i hope your bubba comes so soon :dust:
> 
> x x x x x

thanks for the hugs 

Aww I hope your sweep does something for you soon. It's your turn now Beckies in the stages of labour :D

Up your tea drinking to get the uterus working a bit more haha.

awww it's not that long till tuesday though hun, bet she comes before though :D
Late babys don't seem to like the thought of being induced and come a day or so before :D

I'm going to walk my dog, hopefully push summer down a bit more haha

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

:dust: for you bothh!
x


----------



## lily123

I'm having loads of periody pains... but they're weird :\ they start in my back and creep round to my sides - does that sound like a contraction to you guys????
xxxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm not sure hun, but i'll keep my fingers crossed that it is !
x


----------



## lily123

:grr::grr: they have stopped :(
i KNEW this sweep wouldn't do anything lol i've been walking around and bouncing on my ball LOADS today too.
DAMN lol.
xxxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

awww :hugs:

do you know when youl get another now? or will they just leave you until tuesday?

xxx


----------



## lily123

They're gonna leave me until tuesday :(
Bummer! I really don't want to be induced... i know it's a week away but still :p i really really REALLY hope something happens soon lol xxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Fingers crossed she comes soon ! or that your sweep works
does it hurt btw ? sorry to ask im just wondering in case i have one .. 
xx


----------



## msp_teen

I hope she comes sooner lily!!! Hope she decides to sneak up on you tonight!


----------



## lily123

Thanks guys :dust:

Leonie it doesn't exactly hurt, rather uncomfortable though. My midwife warned me that she had short fingers :haha: so i was pretty prepared!

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

i had gas n air fr my sweep... :blush: but im a lil wimp. 
Linzie, i was enduced before i got my sweep n i can honestly say i thought the sweep was sorer. (i know tht aint a word lol) to be enduced they just put a tablet thingy up behind ure cervix :) and leave it for 24 hours :) nothinng to worry about! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh i think it's just the thought of it tbh! it's all a bit that sort of cringe moment type thing
x


----------



## lily123

Hii lauren hun :D
How are you both doing??
Thanks lol i know i'm just being silly, just desperately want a water birth lol.
Did you have to have loads of monitors on you? Were you allowed off off the bed? Did you end up with forceps/ventouse and episiotomy? Sorry for the 20 questions hun, for some reason i associate all these things with induction :dohh:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ Im intrested to know the answers too :D!
Im not too bad, have another blood pressure check tomorrow so see how that goes
how are you? any more pains?
I mean this in a very nice way but i hope u get some soon! 
God that sound so horrible dont it, but u know what i mean 
xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

hey :) im good thanks. stil lazing about n hospital lol. my boobs hurt, my downstairs hurts, but apart from thaat im just fine n dandy :) got my lil man snuggled into my side drinkin some boobie juice :)
i had no forceps, ventouse or episotomy :) just me and my determination to push out my lil elephant o a baby lol :) 
i had monitors on me and a drip but that was coz i had my waters broken n needed a hormone drug pumped into me to speed up labour. 
& yeaaa i was able to move about, just aslongs the monitors culd reach. I was on the birthing ball as the lil minx decided 2 turn back2back. I also stood up and leaned on the bed and then a chair. I needed 2 use a bed pan :blush: as i needed the monitors to keep an eye on riley. I also has a midwife wit me 24/7 cause o the pre eclampsia :( xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

u did a great job hun!! 
how much did he weigh ? 
xx


----------



## lily123

Awwww :D how is the breastfeeding going btw hun??
Saw pics of Riley on your FB... he's absolutely GORGEOUS :D:D

Thanks so much hun, thats actually made me feel so much better about everything :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

8lbs 7.... *OUCH!* is all i can say :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

:haha: aww! i bet he's gorgeous though! 
what pain releif did u have ?
xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

breastfeeding is going great! my lil man picked it up so quickly, im so proud o him :cloud9: the other 2 ladies on the ward are having it hard n i feel rele sorry for them. 
my milk came in today :happydance: so i have a pair o bad boys ;) there rock solid n so big lol.
Feeding him really hurts but its so worth it!! i LOVE skin2skin contact, its just great while breastfeeding and really is an amazing feeling :) 
xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I just had gas n air and morphine :) they tried 2 get me 2 have an epi but i was determined not to :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

awww glad everything is going good with the bf'ing :D
& Well done for managing with just the G&A and morphine!
xx


----------



## lilmama

Im getting induced tomorrow, so will have my baby shortly and will update! :happydance:
so excited to have my little girl soon, the doctor says by thursday!


----------



## AyaChan

whats with all the May babies being induced early??
Linzie and I have such stubborn girls :haha:

2 days till due date and omg I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo fed up. Want.This.Baby.Out.

:haha:

good luck lilmama :dust:

xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

good luck with your induction!! hope it all goes well..
sasha and linzie, i hope your little girls get a move on.. :) we wanna see themm!! 
xxxx


----------



## lilmama

Thanks ladies,

im getting induced because my babies small for dates (SGA) & my placenta is matured has been for awhilee.

tomorrow going in at 5pm. :winkwink:


----------



## LolaAnn

good luck lilmama!
can't believe you guys are all due so soon! I feel like I'm still gonna be here in June lol...


----------



## AyaChan

lilmama i can't wait to see pictures of your little lady.

how small are you measuring? I'm measuring 5 weeks small, and im not being induced until im 10 days over :(

xx


----------



## lilmama

I can't wait to see pictures either :haha:
Anywho I been measuring 4 weeks behind I believe on fundal height since about week 27. Some weeks I didn't grow at all. But had an ultrasound and estimated fetal weight is 5lbs 12oz.
4 weeks prior she was 4lbs 13oz. So she's not really growing in their!

I should be sleep I have to wake up for school in 2 hrs! All I can think about is eating chili cheese fries :haha:

:dust: hope the other may babies decide to come naturally!


----------



## lilmama

Come on Summer Rose lets make mommy a mommy before mothers day :dust: :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

we've already had mothers day in the UK haha, I didn't realise there were different dates for it

xx


----------



## msp_teen

Mother's day is Sunday here and my little guy seems to be measuring a little big! I hope everything works out for you ladies and lilmama I hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## leoniebabey

Oo good luck :D
x


----------



## Natasha2605

lilmama said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> im getting induced because my babies small for dates (SGA) & my placenta is matured has been for awhilee.
> 
> tomorrow going in at 5pm. :winkwink:

Good Luck, Hope everything goes smoothly :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Any news on the may babies ? 
How are we all doing ?
x

:dust::dust:


----------



## msp_teen

Im doing quite well, I still have not been having any signs of my little guy trying to make his debut! How are you doing/feeling? Everything well? It seems to be a little quiet in here, there must be some babies being born!


----------



## leoniebabey

I know that's what im hoping it seems no1 has been on here today so thats hopefully a good sign!
aw hopefully he will make an appearance soon!
Not long to go now :happydance: u only have 12 days left!
Im doing fine thanks ! Just getting really fed up now :(
x


----------



## AyaChan

sorry ladies im still here :(

nothing from linzie today so hopefully esme is on her way for her :D

how are you both?

I got pains and such today, but still no sign of my little lady :(

due date tomorow. She's so stubborn deff gonna be late.

Got a sweep at half 9 though :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

ohhh i thought something was gunna be happening with you!
:-(
good luck with your sweep tomorrow though, everyone i know who had one went into labour pretty soon after so hopefully the same happens with you
x


----------



## msp_teen

Good luck on the sweep Sash!!! I hope it works quick!
I know leonie...Im so excited, you will be full term in 4 days, I know you can't wait!!
Hopefully little Esme is either here or on her way!


----------



## AyaChan

aww i hope its the same for me.

My aunty had 3 though and they didn't work for her :(

My mw doesn't think its going to work, which is why I'm booked for one on monday aswel :D

I need sparkly dust ladies :D:D

xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooooh lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:
Least your getting 2 ! if the 1st one doesnt work hopefully the 2nd one will 
how are you getting one so soon if you dont mind me asking, i know round here they dont do one till your 41 weeks
x


----------



## AyaChan

i dont know haha, the hospital booked it all when I went for my growth scan at 34 weeks.

My induction is even booked for the 17th :haha:

She needs to come before then though. OH has an important exam on the 18th, so I don't want to be induced haha

xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh no, i hope she comes before then :shock:
im sure she will though, Just trying to make you panick :winkwink:
x


----------



## msp_teen

Dust^_^
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AyaChan

its due date girls :D

xxxxxxxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Happy due date!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:

Hope LO doesn't keep you waiting too long now!!


----------



## AyaChan

mw reckons il be in labour before the weekend is through :D

xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

:loopy:

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## AyaChan

thanks :D

hopefully your baba won't keep you waiting much longer either :D

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Riley was born at 4.31am :) (noticed my lil bubba dnt have a time bside his name) :) xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I added rileys time :D

how are other may mummies to be feeling??

I went on a bumpy car ride earlier, and walked up LOADS of steps, walked around a market, and going to have some more tea soon.

I'm wondering whether to try :sex: or not??

opinions?? I don't really want to. all all. but want my little girl haha

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

LOL do what you can hun to get little Summer here, but don't do it if its too uncomfortable! I have a feeling she is going to make her appearance this weekend though!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


I've been having some cramping today, and its been kinda constant! Hope this is the start of things!


----------



## leoniebabey

happy due date sasha, hope she doesnt keep u waiting long
how did the sweep go ?
:dust:

and update on my bp .. it's down to 80 which is gread :happydance:


----------



## lily123

Helllooo girlies :D
I've not been on here for 3 days nearly because my internet has been down :(
I'm still pregnant! lol and Esme is not showing any signs she'll be out soon! The day After my sweep i had some brown mucusy blood stuff (tmi sorry!) and really bad back cramps so i thought maybe it was the start of something... but no.
At least i got to vote though :winkwink:

So yeeahh, still here, getting bigger by the second, and OH MY GOD you need to see the size of my feet :haha: they are so swollen!
Sasha thats amazing news - i'm betting she'll be here by monday :D

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

awwww no i was hoping u not being on here was a good sign! 
:( lots and lots of :dust: :dust:
I hope she comes soon, have they gave u an induction date ?
xxx


----------



## lily123

I was supposed to be being induced on tuesday the 11th May, but they seem to want to just give me another sweep on that day to see if anything happens on it's own, and do the induction on Friday. I'm a bit anxious to go that far over though, but we'll have to see!

My Mum has a suspicion that she'll be born on Sunday, which is coincidentally my late Grandpa's birthday :cloud9: so that would be nice.
But honestly, i can see myself sitting here on thursday night sayig "I'm getting induced tomorrow guys..." :haha:

Thank you for the dust babe :) and oohh get you, only 2 days off from being full-term :D x x x x x


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh ill keep my fingers crossed for sunday, hopefuly u wont have to wait till next friday to be induced!
and i know im so excited to get to full term :happydance:
have some more dust :dust: :dust: :dust: .. fingers crossed something happens soon! your baba must be real comfy in there!! 
xx


----------



## lilmama

my baby was born may 6th 8:51am Saniah Renae


----------



## AyaChan

My girl is here :D

:dust: for the rest you 

Linzie hope she doesn't make you wait much longer now hun :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## lilmama

Summer is gorgeous!


----------



## Natasha2605

All these babies are coming fast and we're only ten days in hehe xx


----------



## leoniebabey

awwwwwwww sasha she is gorgeous :D


IM FULL TERM TODAY WOOOO 
and i have a appointment at the hospital today aswelll so wish me luck x


----------



## AyaChan

thanks, and good luck :D xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Im hoping they say they'll induce early or on my due date because i cant keep trailing to the hospital every few days feeling unwell 

I'll be a bit sad though because i wanted to go into labour naturally but im just so sick of having to have bp cheks and stuff

x


----------



## lily123

Sasha and Lauren - i've bloody missed you :haha: get back here and listen to me complaining about being overdue again :p :haha: you're LO's are both stunning so i'll let you off :winkwink: Seriously though girlies congratulations and well done :) i'm so proud of you both and pleased that you both had good labours, i hope mine is as short as Sasha's :D x x x

Leonie - I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling good :( i hope your blood pressure goes down girl :hugs: what did the hospital say today? x x x x x x


----------



## leoniebabey

hello everyone im still in hospital waiting for a dr to see what happens today i wanna go home but bp was high this morning and they sent more bloods off
im soooo fedup
hope ur all ok xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

WHERE ARE ALL THE MAY MUMMIES GONE :shock:
seems to be a bit quiet in here these days :( i hope everyone doesnt have their babas and im the only one left :rofl:
I hope your all doing Okay :D
xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

The babies are slowing down the past couple of days... Wonder who'll be next lol xx


----------



## LolaAnn

Haha I am still here don't want my babba till after next monday tho - have a hair appointment on saturday and my parents arrive from NZ on monday morning :cloud9:


----------



## msp_teen

HEY LADIES!! I had my baby boy May 11th 2010 at 2:03pm, he weighed 8lbs 9oz and he is 22 1/2 inches long! He is just the sweetest little guy! I had a c-section, which is healing quite nicely already because I am keeping myself active. I've been up walking around the hospital and stuff so the pain isnt all that bad!
 



Attached Files:







29468_1381289706695_1665531631_942211_4945171_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw Congrats, he's gorgeous! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

awwww congrats he's a cutie
x


----------



## supriseBump_x

lily123 said:


> Sasha and Lauren - i've bloody missed you :haha: get back here and listen to me complaining about being overdue again :p :haha: you're LO's are both stunning so i'll let you off :winkwink: Seriously though girlies congratulations and well done :) i'm so proud of you both and pleased that you both had good labours, i hope mine is as short as Sasha's :D x x x
> 
> Leonie - I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling good :( i hope your blood pressure goes down girl :hugs: what did the hospital say today? x x x x x x

Oh my goodness are you STIL here without bubs?! :( Poor u! Not much longer to wait now thooo :) lots and lots of quick and as painless as possible labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :haha: xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

msp_teen hes GORGEOUS :D i love his head of dark hair :) xxx


----------



## lily123

supriseBump_x said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Sasha and Lauren - i've bloody missed you :haha: get back here and listen to me complaining about being overdue again :p :haha: you're LO's are both stunning so i'll let you off :winkwink: Seriously though girlies congratulations and well done :) i'm so proud of you both and pleased that you both had good labours, i hope mine is as short as Sasha's :D x x x
> 
> Leonie - I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling good :( i hope your blood pressure goes down girl :hugs: what did the hospital say today? x x x x x x
> 
> Oh my goodness are you STIL here without bubs?! :( Poor u! Not much longer to wait now thooo :) lots and lots of quick and as painless as possible labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :haha: xxxxClick to expand...

I know right! :cry: lol i'm not having a good day at all today, just been so emotional and tearful, really scared of being induced :cry: Thank you for the dust :D

How's Riley doing? He looks like you so much :D and p.s. are you going to the London Teen Meet??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

congrats msp_teen :D

:dust: and :hugs: for you Linzie

Leonie, how are things?

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

thanks ladies and his name is Marvell Tykheem Bynum Jr.! Hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> congrats msp_teen :D
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: for you Linzie
> 
> Leonie, how are things?
> 
> xxx

argh still not good, blood pressure was still high this morning and they found protein in my wee which isnt too good :cry: 
I see mw again on saturday and then got my reveiw on monday but with the protein and high blood pressure the mw said they might want to induce me eeek :|
mw said my bump is very tight and had i been feeling any pains but i havnt noticed, saying tht i in hospital the mw said ooh your getting tightenings, me: am i ? oh i dont feel it :haha:
and she also said i have good muscels and told the student mw to feel my bump cause it was a good bump to feel :rofl:
went off on one there but apart from that i feel ok-ish
hows u & LO?

and :dust: for linzie, i always thought you were called lilly :blush: oh well 
:dust: anyways any signs ?

xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

no signs for me still just the usual light cramps as if im getting my period. baby is hyper in there too lol


----------



## supriseBump_x

lily123 said:


> I know right! :cry: lol i'm not having a good day at all today, just been so emotional and tearful, really scared of being induced :cry: Thank you for the dust :D
> 
> How's Riley doing? He looks like you so much :D and p.s. are you going to the London Teen Meet??? xxxxxxxxxxx


Being induced ain't so bad. Makes labour much faster :winkwink: 
Do u no how they're gonna induce u? 

Rileys doing great :) Got a bit o colic :( but i got stuff for it n he's doin better now :) 
London is to far for me to travel unfortunately :( u going? xxxx


----------



## msp_teen

I hope everything goes great at your induction tomorrow Lily! I hope little Esme comes out quick!!


----------



## leoniebabey

ahhh im in hospital again guys not good
bp was okbut too muchsomething acid in my blood , i waited like 6 hours here yesterday only to be told im staying 
everyone seems tobe mentioning an induction next week so fx;d


----------



## AyaChan

good luck leonie 

xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey i am not sure is you want to put this up but star gazer had her baby boy today.
He was only 25 weeks and they had to deliver him. He was born at 5:05pm tonight and I dont know any details yet.


Isaac Levi Chandler- Born 15th May 2010 at 5.05pm


----------



## leoniebabey

AyaChan said:


> good luck leonie
> 
> xxx

Thanks, Im home now .. again! i hate staying in hospital :-(
Got to go back tomorrow as they werent happy with my uric acid levels ? whatever they are as it can indicate preeclampsia espcially with me having the pregnancy indicued hypertention aswell, which my blood pressure wasnt even too bad !
Im just sooooo fed up now & want him here, but they wanted to wait till i was 38 weeks to make a decicion .. which is tomorrow :happydance:
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Any May babies left?
Except Me :( 
Think a lot of people have popped over last few days :) xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It's a bit late but just thought I'd let you know I had my baby

Olivia Mae Mackenzie. 15.05.2010. 6.07pm :D


----------



## faolan5109

Does anyone know how Lily made out? I have not heard frm her and we were due the same day!


----------



## EmandBub

umm i'm sure i remember someone saying she had her baby girl about a week or two ago.. xx


----------



## msp_teen

I sure wish lily would come online....I wonder how she's doing


----------



## EmandBub

her and Leonie both x


----------



## lily123

Hi guys :) so sorry i've not been able to update you all!

Had my beautiful baby girl on Sunday the 16th of May, she weighed 7 pounds and 3 ounces and is absolutely amazing :cloud9: just about to write my birth story on here :D

I hope you're all doing well!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

omgg! Congrats Linzie! She's gorgeous :D xxxxx


----------



## msp_teen

AWWW Congrats Lily, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## faolan5109

Aw lily she is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats! She's beautiful xx


----------



## muddles

lily123 said:


> Hi guys :) so sorry i've not been able to update you all!
> 
> Had my beautiful baby girl on Sunday the 16th of May, she weighed 7 pounds and 3 ounces and is absolutely amazing :cloud9: just about to write my birth story on here :D
> 
> I hope you're all doing well!!! xxxxxxxx

Congratulations Lily123 have updated the third trimester may babies thread.


----------



## LolaAnn

ooops my little guy was born on the 19th May 11.06pm - 7lb5oz Reuben Michael Vernon born at home :) birth story in my sig xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Is that all the may babies born now??


----------



## AyaChan

i really need to update this haha. xD


----------



## AyaChan

updated


----------



## flutterbywing

Avarose had a girl on the 18th she weighed 6lb6 name unknown


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg i cant beleive there all here, all by the end of may :D :D :D


----------



## AvaRose

Maisie Mae, 18.05.2010 - 2.24pm - 6lbs 6oz


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o was due 30th may.. shes not on this list though :\
but she had her little girl 26th may :)!


----------

